# So, Bill O'Reilly is toast @ Fox



## TheDude

Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.


----------



## MisterBeale

Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.


----------



## edward37

MisterBeale said:


> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.


perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?


----------



## usmbguest5318

TheDude said:


> Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.



...Except when it's not, which aptly describes their approach to applying and living by that principle, regardless of what they claim to or would have us believe they stand for.  After all, one would not decry things like individuals bearing the actual cost of a health insurance plan, or that workers compete and learn to thrive on their own merits and without the government's protection if one espouses the principle that individuals must themselves bear personally the accountability burden of their own strengths, weaknesses, failures and accomplishments.  Listening to conservatives' current leader, one gets the impression the prevailing mindset of conservatives is that, basically, everything that doesn't go their way is someone else's fault.  Now, whether all or materially most conservatives concur with that theme is open to question, but what's incontrovertible is that they knowingly granted their approbation to his ascendancy when it's clear that is part of his view of things.



TheDude said:


> I didn't think for a second he was innocent. He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.



I don't know if he's innocent, but it appears he's not.  I won't rue his show's disappearance.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

TheDude said:


> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.



Nice pic.

White chocolate.


----------



## MisterBeale

edward37 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
Click to expand...


Sure.  It's not really his choice.  Don't you know anything about organized crime?  You don't say no to the Italian mafia, and you certainly don't give any secrets away or do anything that isn't in the cards when the handlers are using the Russian mafia.

What ever makes you think it is Trump calling the shots?  IOW, they just made him an offer he couldn't refuse, same as with Obama.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

TheDude said:


> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.



I won't miss him. He got too big for his own good, and believed he could do whatever he pleased, or whomever he pleased. He is no better than a typical politician who thinks societal rules don't apply to him. No doubt he is guilty of all or some of the accusations, and I applaud his departure.


----------



## MarcATL

BuckToothMoron said:


> I won't miss him. He got too big for his own good, and believed he could do whatever he pleased, or whomever he pleased. He is no better than a typical politician who thinks societal rules don't apply to him. No doubt he is guilty of all or some of the accusations, and I applaud his departure.


What he said.

They should have fired his A$$ at least 10 years ago.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Too little too late, good riddance and all that BIT

Odd that faux fired him since RWNJs idolize those who molest women - like drumpf. Even those who don't worship slime like them, they believe women "asked for it", deserve it, want it, dressed provocatively, yadda yadda. 

As noted in post #2, there are still plenty of liars left. 

BTW, if you want real comedy, find O'Reilly's reading of his own porn. It was played on MSM so its out there someplace. Its a hoot and just about as sexy as reading a carburetor manual. What a dud and no wonder drumpf likes him.


----------



## skye

I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels

Sickening  hypocrisy


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic.
> 
> White chocolate.
Click to expand...



Lots of plastic surgery, silicone, botox ....................

When daddy decided to buy her some Big Boobs, he paid by the pound. Very weird that he bought bigger ones for the daughter-wife than for the wife. UGH.


----------



## edward37

skye said:


> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy


are you a truth teller too ??  lol lol


----------



## Eaglewings

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy




Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women. 

THAT is hypocrisy.

Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Luddly Neddite said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic.
> 
> White chocolate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of plastic surgery, silicone, botox ....................
> 
> When daddy decided to buy her some Big Boobs, he paid by the pound. Very weird that he bought bigger ones for the daughter-wife than for the wife. UGH.
Click to expand...


What a fag.  She's gorgeous.


----------



## Eaglewings

Luddly Neddite said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic.
> 
> White chocolate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of plastic surgery, silicone, botox ....................
> 
> When daddy decided to buy her some Big Boobs, he paid by the pound. Very weird that he bought bigger ones for the daughter-wife than for the wife. UGH.
Click to expand...


They look uncomfortable and fake


----------



## skye

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
Click to expand...



No.

You are hypocrisy.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Eaglewings said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic.
> 
> White chocolate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of plastic surgery, silicone, botox ....................
> 
> When daddy decided to buy her some Big Boobs, he paid by the pound. Very weird that he bought bigger ones for the daughter-wife than for the wife. UGH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They look uncomfortable and fake
> 
> View attachment 122428
Click to expand...


And yet, she smiles ...


----------



## TheDude

edward37 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
Click to expand...


Why, cuz the butt-pain lingers?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

skye said:


> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy



Exactly, like Anthony wannaseemy Weiner and Slick Willie never existed. It has nothing to do with political affiliation. It's about men in power thinking they are above the law and that all women get wet when they enter the room.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Luddly Neddite said:


> Too little too late, good riddance and all that BIT
> 
> Odd that faux fired him since RWNJs idolize those who molest women - like drumpf. Even those who don't worship slime like them, they believe women "asked for it", deserve it, want it, dressed provocatively, yadda yadda.
> 
> As noted in post #2, there are still plenty of liars left.
> 
> BTW, if you want real comedy, find O'Reilly's reading of his own porn. It was played on MSM so its out there someplace. Its a hoot and just about as sexy as reading a carburetor manual. What a dud and no wonder drumpf likes him.



Like peas and carrots.


----------



## TheDude

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
Click to expand...


No, we get it.........JFK and Clinton are in the same boat.  Course you knew that.  That's what I call *HYPOCRISY*.


----------



## BULLDOG

skye said:


> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy



He started throwing stones a long time ago.


----------



## TheDude

Speak of "The Factor", I have a "crush" on Gillian.  She is SO cute and SO beautiful.


----------



## bripat9643

TheDude said:


> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.



"Accountable" for what?  I thought leftwingers believed in "innocent until proven guilty."  But we all know that only believe in that when their heroes are wriggling on the hook.  They circled the wagons and defended the Blowjob in Chief to the last man.

How would you know "He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status?"  Do you have access to the facts of anything he's been accused of?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Accountable" for what?  I thought leftwingers believed in "innocent until proven guilty."  But we all know that only believe in that when their heroes are wriggling on the hook.  They circled the wagons and defended the Blowjob in Chief to the last man.
> 
> How would you know "He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status?"  Do you have access to the facts of anything he's been accused of?
Click to expand...



*FIRED*!


----------



## Dale Smith

edward37 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
Click to expand...


So, Edds........while I am less than enthused about Trump (especially since the bombing of the Syrian airport) since the false flag "chemical attack"? Why are you so concerned about something Trump said back in 2005 when he was engaging in "guy talk" but you totally gloss over what Bill "drop trou" has done and all his trips to Jeffery Epstein's pedophile island getaway that also included the Hildebeast? Be consistent, Edds..........the time for partisanship politics because we are aligned with any alleged "side" is over because we are up to our necks in shit. I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value. The Federal Reserve Act and the 16th amendment (that never had enough states to ratify it) were shoved down our throats in the same year....you think that was just coincidence? If so.....sit back, relax and let me tell you the story as to how we became indentured debt slaves and how our labor was pledged as collateral/ surety against the debt due to the March 1933 Chapter 11 bankruptcy of USA.INC............


----------



## Dale Smith

BuckToothMoron said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't miss him. He got too big for his own good, and believed he could do whatever he pleased, or whomever he pleased. He is no better than a typical politician who thinks societal rules don't apply to him. No doubt he is guilty of all or some of the accusations, and I applaud his departure.
Click to expand...



O'Reilly was a Jesuit schooled and trained sack of catholic shit...."goodbye and good riddance".......


----------



## Siete

what sealed the fate on his guilt was glaring. He didn't even so much as try and defend himself. When in the hell has that ever happened?

oh yeah ..


Fuck O'really?


----------



## oreo

TheDude said:


> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.




Ha.Ha.--I really don't know how you could stand the guy.  His "War on Christmas" every year was a little too much to take.  His continual interruptions of his guests--was way over the top.

FOX News--all the way down the chain seems to have serious problems with women. Misogyny--to disfunctional men looking for extra martial affairs with their female guests and women who work at FOX.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Siete said:


> what sealed the fate on his guilt was glaring. He didn't even so much as try and defend himself. When in the hell has that ever happened?
> 
> oh yeah ..
> 
> 
> Fuck O'really?


He never got a chance to defend himself.  He was fired.  No one asked him how he felt about it.  He was fired when he was out of the country on vacation.


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
Click to expand...


LOL what has President Trump done specifically to piss you off?


----------



## MisterBeale

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL what has President Trump done specifically to piss you off?
Click to expand...

Same thing that he did to piss off half the nation, he hurt their feelings.


----------



## TheDude

bripat9643 said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Accountable" for what?  I thought leftwingers believed in "innocent until proven guilty."  But we all know that only believe in that when their heroes are wriggling on the hook.  They circled the wagons and defended the Blowjob in Chief to the last man.
> 
> How would you know "He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status?"  Do you have access to the facts of anything he's been accused of?
Click to expand...


He simply strikes me as a guy with penisitis and statusitis.  I could be wrong, but as a snap determination, I believe there's at least some truth to it.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Dale Smith said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Edds........while I am less than enthused about Trump (especially since the bombing of the Syrian airport) since the false flag "chemical attack"? Why are you so concerned about something Trump said back in 2005 when he was engaging in "guy talk" but you totally gloss over what Bill "drop trou" has done and all his trips to Jeffery Epstein's pedophile island getaway that also included the Hildebeast? Be consistent, Edds..........the time for partisanship politics because we are aligned with any alleged "side" is over because we are up to our necks in shit. I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value. The Federal Reserve Act and the 16th amendment (that never had enough states to ratify it) were shoved down our throats in the same year....you think that was just coincidence? If so.....sit back, relax and let me tell you the story as to how we became indentured debt slaves and how our labor was pledged as collateral/ surety against the debt due to the March 1933 Chapter 11 bankruptcy of USA.INC............
Click to expand...




Dale Smith said:


> So, Edds........while I am less than enthused about Trump (especially since the bombing of the Syrian airport) since the false flag "chemical attack"? Why are you so concerned about something Trump said back in 2005 when he was engaging in "guy talk" but you totally gloss over what Bill "drop trou" has done and all his trips to Jeffery Epstein's pedophile island getaway that also included the Hildebeast? Be consistent, Edds..........the time for partisanship politics because we are aligned with any alleged "side" is over because we are up to our necks in shit. I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value.



Wow!  That pivot could turn windmills for months!   How the hell did you manage to go there from a discussion about Bill O'Reilly having been fired?



Dale Smith said:


> I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value.



I'm dying to see the clear, direct and incontrovertible proof of that.  You can start by producing uncontrived evidence that the Federal Reserve is expressly owned (thus controlled) and operated by someone.  (Bearing in mind that successfully starting is not the same thing as successfully completing the proof.)

Sidebar:
Are there even foreign owned member banks in the federal reserve system?

https://www.cov.com/~/media/files/c...rance_and_regulation_us_branches_of_banks.pdf
https://www.occ.treas.gov/publicati...icensing-manuals/becoming-a-national-bank.pdf
There definitely are banks that are 25% or more foreign owned and that operate in the U.S., about 45 or 50 of them as far as I know.  Whether they constitute a majority of the influence upon the federal reserve is not known to me.  What is certain is that mere existence isn't nearly as relevant as is the influence they may individually or severally have.​


Dale Smith said:


> creates this fiat currency out of *nothing *of an intrinsic value.



Well, short of water, maybe land and sunlight (which isn't tangible enough to act as a medium of exchange), what has intrinsic value?  The value of everything else is derived from a property the item has and that humans construe as preferable (for whatever reason) to some other item.  Even foodstuffs' value is derived, though the core components (carbs, proteins and fats) of a food item does indeed have intrinsic value, but those items are not generally found independently of the food item that bears them.  Rice, for example, is more valuable in some places than are potatoes, yet the reverse is true in other places.

You decry that our monetary system is based on "nothing" having intrinsic value, and you, apparently, would prefer a system based on an item having intrinsic value as the medium of exchange, yet things that do have intrinsic value are impractical to use for that purpose.


----------



## aaronleland

oreo said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.Ha.--I really don't know how you could stand the guy.  His "War on Christmas" every year was a little too much to take.  His continual interruptions of his guests--was way over the top.
> 
> FOX News--all the way down the chain seems to have serious problems with women. Misogyny--to disfunctional men looking for extra martial affairs with their female guests and women who work at FOX.
Click to expand...


Of course Fox has a problem with misogyny. It has been a right wing meme for years to point out how beautiful Fox News anchors are compared to others, but is it a coincidence that the most qualified "journalists" they could find all look like supermodels?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edward37 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
Click to expand...


Why should he ?

He won.

You lost.

Suck on it.

Trump grabbed you ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Watched some of The last Word tonight.

How does that show stay on the air with suck low ratings ?


----------



## Dale Smith

Xelor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Edds........while I am less than enthused about Trump (especially since the bombing of the Syrian airport) since the false flag "chemical attack"? Why are you so concerned about something Trump said back in 2005 when he was engaging in "guy talk" but you totally gloss over what Bill "drop trou" has done and all his trips to Jeffery Epstein's pedophile island getaway that also included the Hildebeast? Be consistent, Edds..........the time for partisanship politics because we are aligned with any alleged "side" is over because we are up to our necks in shit. I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value. The Federal Reserve Act and the 16th amendment (that never had enough states to ratify it) were shoved down our throats in the same year....you think that was just coincidence? If so.....sit back, relax and let me tell you the story as to how we became indentured debt slaves and how our labor was pledged as collateral/ surety against the debt due to the March 1933 Chapter 11 bankruptcy of USA.INC............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Edds........while I am less than enthused about Trump (especially since the bombing of the Syrian airport) since the false flag "chemical attack"? Why are you so concerned about something Trump said back in 2005 when he was engaging in "guy talk" but you totally gloss over what Bill "drop trou" has done and all his trips to Jeffery Epstein's pedophile island getaway that also included the Hildebeast? Be consistent, Edds..........the time for partisanship politics because we are aligned with any alleged "side" is over because we are up to our necks in shit. I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That pivot could turn windmills for months!   How the hell did you manage to go there from a discussion about Bill O'Reilly having been fired?
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm dying to see the clear, direct and incontrovertible proof of that.  You can start by producing uncontrived evidence that the Federal Reserve is expressly owned (thus controlled) and operated by someone.  (Bearing in mind that successfully starting is not the same thing as successfully completing the proof.)
> 
> Sidebar:
> Are there even foreign owned member banks in the federal reserve system?
> 
> https://www.cov.com/~/media/files/c...rance_and_regulation_us_branches_of_banks.pdf
> https://www.occ.treas.gov/publicati...icensing-manuals/becoming-a-national-bank.pdf
> There definitely are banks that are 25% or more foreign owned and that operate in the U.S., about 45 or 50 of them as far as I know.  Whether they constitute a majority of the influence upon the federal reserve is not known to me.  What is certain is that mere existence isn't nearly as relevant as is the influence they may individually or severally have.​
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> creates this fiat currency out of *nothing *of an intrinsic value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, short of water, maybe land and sunlight (which isn't tangible enough to act as a medium of exchange), what has intrinsic value?  The value of everything else is derived from a property the item has and that humans construe as preferable (for whatever reason) to some other item.  Even foodstuffs' value is derived, though the core components (carbs, proteins and fats) of a food item does indeed have intrinsic value, but those items are not generally found independently of the food item that bears them.  Rice, for example, is more valuable in some places than are potatoes, yet the reverse is true in other places.
> 
> You decry that our monetary system is based on "nothing" having intrinsic value, and you, apparently, would prefer a system based on an item having intrinsic value as the medium of exchange, yet things that do have intrinsic value are impractical to use for that purpose.
Click to expand...



"Wow!  That pivot could turn windmills for months!   How the hell did you manage to go there from a discussion about Bill O'Reilly having been fired?"

Obviously you didn't read the post that I was responding to......now did you? Be honest......


"I'm dying to see the clear, direct and incontrovertible proof of that.  You can start by producing uncontrived evidence that the Federal Reserve is expressly owned (thus controlled) and operated by someone.  (Bearing in mind that successfully starting is not the same thing as successfully completing the proof.)

The privately owned Federal Reserve Central bank is not listed in the "Government" section of any phone book...at least when we had them. Like the old adage goes? It's about as "Federal as Federal Express"......are you familiar with the book by G. Edward Griffin called "The Creature From Jekyll Island"? and the ones that actually wrote the Fed Act using their mole Senator Nelson Aldrich as their conduit? How it was backdoor-ed through Congress on 12/23/1913 when most of Congress was on their way home for Christmas vacation and how only a voice vote was required? You have some research to do. Woodrow Wilson (a socialist) was the candidate of choice for the banking oligarchs because he was easily manipulated and his handler (Colonel Edward Mandell House) persuaded him to sign off on the Fed Act of 1913 which he later regretted....here is a quote from his memoirs..."A great industrial nation is controlled by its system of credit. Our system of credit is privately concentrated. The growth of the nation, therefore, and all our activities are in the hands of a few men." The fact of the matter is that your beloved "gubermint" is a corporate entity that is owned by the international bankers and this goes back to at least 1868. Have you ever wondered why we are still under the Lieber Code?. When the Civil War ended, the hostilities ended but we were (and are) still under military law. When Lincoln was assassinated by agents of the Vatican (which was why there were no diplomatic ties with it until Reagan in 1984). The international bankers are nothing but agents of the Vatican. What we are under right now goes all the way back to the days of Rome.....btw, did you know that the spot of Washington, D.C was at one time called "Rome"? and that Georgetown University is the most prominent Jesuit college in America and his located in Washington, D.C????

"ell, short of water, maybe land and sunlight (which isn't tangible enough to act as a medium of exchange), what has intrinsic value? The value of everything else is derived from a property the item has and that humans construe as preferable (for whatever reason) to some other item. Even foodstuffs' value is derived, though the core components (carbs, proteins and fats) of a food item does indeed have intrinsic value, but those items are not generally found independently of the food item that bears them. Rice, for example, is more valuable in some places than are potatoes, yet the reverse is true in other places.

You decry that our monetary system is based on "nothing" having intrinsic value, and you, apparently, would prefer a system based on an item having intrinsic value as the medium of exchange, yet things that do have intrinsic value are impractical to use for that purpose"

What you do not understand is the very concept of "money"........it is a medium of exchange and anything can be used for that. Back in the day, England used "tally sticks" where sticks of wood were notched and then split down the middle......but people and most importantly, the Knights Templar couldn't create "tally sticks" from chopping down a few trees and removing their branches and create a "medium of exchange" but the Federal Reserve central bank does just that and has since it came into existence in 1913. I bet you are not familiar with the Bretton Woods agreement and how the "dollar" became the world's reserve currency, how that agreement was broken by Nixon and the creation of the "petro-dollar" and why war is waged in the Middle East today in order to protect it....you have some homework to do. Also, do some research on HJR 192, the Chapter 11 Bankruptcy of USA.INC and the gold confiscation of Americans that happened...........if you have any questions, just ask...this is what I do.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Dale Smith said:


> Obviously you didn't read the post that I was responding to......now did you? Be honest......


No, I did not.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
Click to expand...


What?


----------



## LoneLaugher

TheDude said:


> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.



You never got the feeling that he was a lame bigot? How odd.


----------



## NYcarbineer

skye said:


> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy



A diehard defender of O'Reilly weighs in.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bill O'Reilly paid 13 million dollars in settlements and got fired for it.

Trump paid 23 million dollars in the Trump University settlement, and he's president.


----------



## edward37

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
Click to expand...

next comes the pussy grabbing con man


----------



## edward37

Dale Smith said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Edds........while I am less than enthused about Trump (especially since the bombing of the Syrian airport) since the false flag "chemical attack"? Why are you so concerned about something Trump said back in 2005 when he was engaging in "guy talk" but you totally gloss over what Bill "drop trou" has done and all his trips to Jeffery Epstein's pedophile island getaway that also included the Hildebeast? Be consistent, Edds..........the time for partisanship politics because we are aligned with any alleged "side" is over because we are up to our necks in shit. I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value. The Federal Reserve Act and the 16th amendment (that never had enough states to ratify it) were shoved down our throats in the same year....you think that was just coincidence? If so.....sit back, relax and let me tell you the story as to how we became indentured debt slaves and how our labor was pledged as collateral/ surety against the debt due to the March 1933 Chapter 11 bankruptcy of USA.INC............
Click to expand...

While I have no knowledge of anything illegal done by the clintons on that island Dale  you might have forgotten I was a republican back then  and even cast the worst vote of my life for GWB Now as far as trump goes  Didn't a bunch of ladies come forward to talk about their  problems with the grabber ? and don't you wonder how much he's paid to shut them up ?  we do know he's paid his exes  beaucoup dough..And of all his BS, I heard him promise to show his taxes   Nixon paid fines  because he held back income You really belive this con mans hands are clean


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL what has President Trump done specifically to piss you off?
Click to expand...

He's done NOTHING Mr Beale He's a loud mouthed BLABBERMOUTH who imo appeals to a very distasteful part of American  society,,,,,btw did his armada  reach nk yet?  lol


----------



## edward37

aaronleland said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.Ha.--I really don't know how you could stand the guy.  His "War on Christmas" every year was a little too much to take.  His continual interruptions of his guests--was way over the top.
> 
> FOX News--all the way down the chain seems to have serious problems with women. Misogyny--to disfunctional men looking for extra martial affairs with their female guests and women who work at FOX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Fox has a problem with misogyny. It has been a right wing meme for years to point out how beautiful Fox News anchors are compared to others, but is it a coincidence that the most qualified "journalists" they could find all look like supermodels?
Click to expand...

with great legs and short skirts


----------



## edward37

Sun Devil 92 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he ?
> 
> He won.
> 
> You lost.
> 
> Suck on it.
> 
> Trump grabbed you ?
Click to expand...

Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy


----------



## edward37

Xelor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't read the post that I was responding to......now did you? Be honest......
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not.
Click to expand...


Trumps fault??
On Wednesday FOX News pulled the plug on Bill O'Reilly's popular prime-time show just two weeks after President Trump defended the longtime TV anchor amid resurfaced sexual harassment allegations. Could the president's defense played a role in ultimately getting O'Reilly canned?

According to MSNBC anchor Stephanie Ruhle it just might have. During a BUILD panel Wednesday discussing Trump's first 100 days in office, Ruhle suggested that the president's public support of O'Reilly may have "put more gasoline on this fire."

"The fact that we saw FOX take action after the president of the United States backed him -- I think that's extraordinary," Ruhle added.

Reactions to Bill O'Reilly's FOX News exit:


----------



## initforme

Why would anyone defend him?  Obviously he is guilty otherwise fox doesn't fire him.


----------



## OldLady

edward37 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
Click to expand...

Not until the RNC starts losing it's big $ donators.  Free market rules.


----------



## Unkotare

initforme said:


> Why would anyone defend him?  Obviously he is guilty otherwise fox doesn't fire him.




He may in fact be guilty, but the above statement is illogical.


----------



## Rustic

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
Click to expand...

They are all amateurs compared to slick Willy…


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until the RNC starts losing it's big $ donators.  Free market rules.
Click to expand...

You do realize the RNC is made up of progressives?  Dumbass


----------



## edward37

OldLady said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until the RNC starts losing it's big $ donators.  Free market rules.
Click to expand...

you mean money talks  ,,,bullshit walks?


----------



## Rustic

Tipsycatlover said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> what sealed the fate on his guilt was glaring. He didn't even so much as try and defend himself. When in the hell has that ever happened?
> 
> oh yeah ..
> 
> 
> Fuck O'really?
> 
> 
> 
> He never got a chance to defend himself.  He was fired.  No one asked him how he felt about it.  He was fired when he was out of the country on vacation.
Click to expand...

That is the thing with political correctness, it's always morally and otherwise wrong. Fucking spineless cowards bath in it... lol


----------



## edward37

initforme said:


> Why would anyone defend him?  Obviously he is guilty otherwise fox doesn't fire him.


gotta ask trump that   ,,2 pervs with the same mindset


----------



## Rustic

bear513 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Bill O'Reilly paid 13 million dollars in settlements and got fired for it.
> 
> Trump paid 23 million dollars in the Trump University settlement, and he's president.


It just tells you how bad the Clintons are... no one wanted the pieces of shit... lol


----------



## edward37

Rustic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
Click to expand...

lol   lie much rusty?.....what about now  ?what about the perv in our wh now?   He stood up for the other perv O'Reilly  Are you standing up for dump?


----------



## Rustic

initforme said:


> Why would anyone defend him?  Obviously he is guilty otherwise fox doesn't fire him.


I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, but the hypocrisy is laughable… Slick Willy was let off without so much as a slap on the wrist for his fucked up perverted repugnant behavior. Lol


----------



## Fang

The Five is moving to 9pm. It's a good show. Tucker @ 8, The Five @ 9 and Hannity @ 10. Looks like a good lineup.

As for Bill O-Reilly, it was time for a change. I stopped watching his show. I hated how he interrupted his guest constantly. He was a bit of a bully. And.. I 'm thinking these allegations are true anyway.


----------



## Thunderbird

How often is "sexual harassment" a way for arrogant privileged PC types and their lawyers to make millions of dollars?

Student Accused Of Sexual Harassment For Getting Teacher’s Name Wrong

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/441099/

And what about freedom of speech?


----------



## Rustic

edward37 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol   lie much rusty?.....what about now  ?what about the perv in our wh now?   He stood up for the other perv O'Reilly  Are you standing up for dump?
Click to expand...

Like I've said all along I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, and I did not vote for Trump I wrote in a candidate… Elmer Fudd gets no respect.
I think it's fucking hilarious people bitch and moan about these guys and their behavior but yet they stand behind a repugnant  piece of fucking dog shit that is the clintons… LOL
There are no lower life forms on the planet then the Clintons and other politically correct career politicians. Fact


----------



## edward37

Rustic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol   lie much rusty?.....what about now  ?what about the perv in our wh now?   He stood up for the other perv O'Reilly  Are you standing up for dump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I've said all along I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, and I did not vote for Trump I wrote in a candidate… Elmer Fudd gets no respect.
> I think it's fucking hilarious people bitch and moan about these guys and their behavior but yet they stand behind a repugnant  piece of fucking dog shit that is the clintons… LOL
> There are no lower life forms on the planet then the Clintons and other politically correct career politicians. Fact
Click to expand...

sorry rusty
*Charity review sources*
In March, 2015, the charity watchdog group Charity Navigator added the Clinton Foundation to a watch list (a designation meant to warn donors that questions have been raised about an entity's practices), after several news organizations raised questions over donations from corporations and foreign governments. It removed the foundation from its watch list in late December of that year.[73] In September 2016, it gave it its highest possible rating, four out of four stars, after its customary review of the Foundation's financial records and tax statements.[74] A different charity monitor, CharityWatch, said that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016. In 2015, based on revenue of $223 million and an expense ratio of 12% the foundation spent in excess of $26 million to complete its mission.[75]


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy


I'm sorry...can you point out the post by a "demrat" here saying we are "all angels"?   Or are you just making up a false position to argue against.....?


----------



## bodecea

BuckToothMoron said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, like Anthony wannaseemy Weiner and Slick Willie never existed. It has nothing to do with political affiliation. It's about men in power thinking they are above the law and that all women get wet when they enter the room.
Click to expand...

What happened to Weiner again?  Refresh our memories.


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Accountable" for what?  I thought leftwingers believed in "innocent until proven guilty."  But we all know that only believe in that when their heroes are wriggling on the hook.  They circled the wagons and defended the Blowjob in Chief to the last man.
> 
> How would you know "He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status?"  Do you have access to the facts of anything he's been accused of?
Click to expand...

"innocent until proven guilty"....yes, in a court of law.   Let us know when O'Reilly is indicted for something, ok?


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A diehard defender of O'Reilly weighs in.
Click to expand...

Stockholm Syndrome?


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill O'Reilly paid 13 million dollars in settlements and got fired for it.
> 
> Trump paid 23 million dollars in the Trump University settlement, and he's president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make minimum wage and your still a douche bag.
Click to expand...

GoFundMe says what?  "your", "you're".....lol


----------



## OldLady

Rustic said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone defend him?  Obviously he is guilty otherwise fox doesn't fire him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, but the hypocrisy is laughable… Slick Willy was let off without so much as a slap on the wrist for his fucked up perverted repugnant behavior. Lol
Click to expand...

Slick Willy is now 103 years old, ffs.  Give it a goddamned rest, why dontcha and start living in this century.


----------



## Rustic

edward37 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol   lie much rusty?.....what about now  ?what about the perv in our wh now?   He stood up for the other perv O'Reilly  Are you standing up for dump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I've said all along I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, and I did not vote for Trump I wrote in a candidate… Elmer Fudd gets no respect.
> I think it's fucking hilarious people bitch and moan about these guys and their behavior but yet they stand behind a repugnant  piece of fucking dog shit that is the clintons… LOL
> There are no lower life forms on the planet then the Clintons and other politically correct career politicians. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry rusty
> *Charity review sources*
> In March, 2015, the charity watchdog group Charity Navigator added the Clinton Foundation to a watch list (a designation meant to warn donors that questions have been raised about an entity's practices), after several news organizations raised questions over donations from corporations and foreign governments. It removed the foundation from its watch list in late December of that year.[73] In September 2016, it gave it its highest possible rating, four out of four stars, after its customary review of the Foundation's financial records and tax statements.[74] A different charity monitor, CharityWatch, said that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016. In 2015, based on revenue of $223 million and an expense ratio of 12% the foundation spent in excess of $26 million to complete its mission.[75]
Click to expand...

You're just another one of the fucking morons or believe anything you read on the Internet… You suck too much Clinton dick. Lol
Career politicians like the Clintons are the lowest of lifeforms. fact


----------



## bodecea

initforme said:


> Why would anyone defend him?  Obviously he is guilty otherwise fox doesn't fire him.


I suspect there's some more juicy stuff out there that hasn't even surfaced yet and FAUX is trying to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## depotoo

I've never cared for him.  And he relied too much on his research teams for his info and never questioned any of it.  I see him as a self obsessed dolt.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
Click to expand...

Those rapes....show us the indictments/convictions.   After all, you are talking serious crimes here.


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone defend him?  Obviously he is guilty otherwise fox doesn't fire him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, but the hypocrisy is laughable… Slick Willy was let off without so much as a slap on the wrist for his fucked up perverted repugnant behavior. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is now 103 years old, ffs.  Give it a goddamned rest, why dontcha and start living in this century.
Click to expand...

Well his popularity with the spineless progressives is still there, hypocrisy reigns supreme... lol


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rapes....show us the indictments/convictions.   After all, you are talking serious crimes here.
Click to expand...

The Clintons are above the law… I thought even a dumbass like you know that. Lol


----------



## OldLady

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone defend him?  Obviously he is guilty otherwise fox doesn't fire him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, but the hypocrisy is laughable… Slick Willy was let off without so much as a slap on the wrist for his fucked up perverted repugnant behavior. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is now 103 years old, ffs.  Give it a goddamned rest, why dontcha and start living in this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well his popularity with the spineless progressives is still there, hypocrisy rains supreme... lol
Click to expand...

reigns


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol   lie much rusty?.....what about now  ?what about the perv in our wh now?   He stood up for the other perv O'Reilly  Are you standing up for dump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I've said all along I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, and I did not vote for Trump I wrote in a candidate… Elmer Fudd gets no respect.
> I think it's fucking hilarious people bitch and moan about these guys and their behavior but yet they stand behind a repugnant  piece of fucking dog shit that is the clintons… LOL
> There are no lower life forms on the planet then the Clintons and other politically correct career politicians. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry rusty
> *Charity review sources*
> In March, 2015, the charity watchdog group Charity Navigator added the Clinton Foundation to a watch list (a designation meant to warn donors that questions have been raised about an entity's practices), after several news organizations raised questions over donations from corporations and foreign governments. It removed the foundation from its watch list in late December of that year.[73] In September 2016, it gave it its highest possible rating, four out of four stars, after its customary review of the Foundation's financial records and tax statements.[74] A different charity monitor, CharityWatch, said that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016. In 2015, based on revenue of $223 million and an expense ratio of 12% the foundation spent in excess of $26 million to complete its mission.[75]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just another one of the fucking morons or believe anything you read on the Internet… You suck too much Clinton dick. Lol
> Career politicians like the Clintons are the lowest of lifeforms. fact
Click to expand...

Your so-called "president" is doing so much better.....lol


----------



## edward37

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry...can you point out the post by a "demrat" here saying we are "all angels"?   Or are you just making up a false position to argue against.....?
Click to expand...

they love building strawmen only to tear them down


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol   lie much rusty?.....what about now  ?what about the perv in our wh now?   He stood up for the other perv O'Reilly  Are you standing up for dump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I've said all along I don't give two shits about Bill O'Riley, and I did not vote for Trump I wrote in a candidate… Elmer Fudd gets no respect.
> I think it's fucking hilarious people bitch and moan about these guys and their behavior but yet they stand behind a repugnant  piece of fucking dog shit that is the clintons… LOL
> There are no lower life forms on the planet then the Clintons and other politically correct career politicians. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry rusty
> *Charity review sources*
> In March, 2015, the charity watchdog group Charity Navigator added the Clinton Foundation to a watch list (a designation meant to warn donors that questions have been raised about an entity's practices), after several news organizations raised questions over donations from corporations and foreign governments. It removed the foundation from its watch list in late December of that year.[73] In September 2016, it gave it its highest possible rating, four out of four stars, after its customary review of the Foundation's financial records and tax statements.[74] A different charity monitor, CharityWatch, said that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016. In 2015, based on revenue of $223 million and an expense ratio of 12% the foundation spent in excess of $26 million to complete its mission.[75]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just another one of the fucking morons or believe anything you read on the Internet… You suck too much Clinton dick. Lol
> Career politicians like the Clintons are the lowest of lifeforms. fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your so-called "president" is doing so much better.....lol
Click to expand...

I did not vote for him, I rode in a  candidate Elmer Fudd gets no respect... 
 But it's a good thing he did beat the Hildabeast...


----------



## Rustic

edward37 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry...can you point out the post by a "demrat" here saying we are "all angels"?   Or are you just making up a false position to argue against.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they love building strawmen only to tear them down
Click to expand...

Political correctness never aligns with morality... fact


----------



## edward37

Rustic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry...can you point out the post by a "demrat" here saying we are "all angels"?   Or are you just making up a false position to argue against.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they love building strawmen only to tear them down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness never aligns with morality... fact
Click to expand...

rusty  ...you need to debloviate yourself


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rapes....show us the indictments/convictions.   After all, you are talking serious crimes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Clintons are above the law… I thought even a dumbass like you know that. Lol
Click to expand...

So says you....how much money has been spent on investigating them over the years with nothing...nada....zilch?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill O'Reilly paid 13 million dollars in settlements and got fired for it.
> 
> Trump paid 23 million dollars in the Trump University settlement, and he's president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make minimum wage and your still a douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GoFundMe says what?  "your", "you're".....lol
Click to expand...

picking on technical gaffs is the sure sign of a douche bag and a loser.


----------



## g5000

TheDude said:


> Speak of "The Factor", I have a "crush" on Gillian.  She is SO cute and SO beautiful.


Yes, Fox has discovered these are important traits for a propagandist, not a news reporter.


----------



## Rustic

edward37 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry...can you point out the post by a "demrat" here saying we are "all angels"?   Or are you just making up a false position to argue against.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they love building strawmen only to tear them down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness never aligns with morality... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rusty  ...you need to debloviate yourself
Click to expand...

Political correctness is it's own god... and represented by career politicians. 
Since when do career politicians do anything right for anyone else but themselves?


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is you siding with known molesters - like O'Reilly and drumpf - against women.
> 
> THAT is hypocrisy.
> 
> Hypocrisy is also faux doing nothing until it hit their bottom line. Says all you need to know about faux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rapes....show us the indictments/convictions.   After all, you are talking serious crimes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Clintons are above the law… I thought even a dumbass like you know that. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says you....how much money has been spent on investigating them over the years with nothing...nada....zilch?
Click to expand...

They are still free…
An every day American would be rotting in jail for life if they did what slick Willy and his accomplice did... lol


----------



## g5000

As usual, the crybabies have no defense for a piece of shit like O'Reilly except, "B-b-b-b-b-but Clinton!"  

The fact they are defending him with their tu quoque fallacies speaks volumes about their character.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those rapes....show us the indictments/convictions.   After all, you are talking serious crimes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Clintons are above the law… I thought even a dumbass like you know that. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says you....how much money has been spent on investigating them over the years with nothing...nada....zilch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are still free…
> An every day American would be rotting in jail for life if they did what slick Willy and his accomplice did... lol
Click to expand...

Could you point out the indictments and convictions, please?


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> As usual, the crybabies have no defense for a piece of shit like O'Reilly except, "B-b-b-b-b-but Clinton!"


I love the ones who point out Weiner.....as if he got away without RESIGNING his seat and losing the NYC mayoral race because.....consequences.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he ?
> 
> He won.
> 
> You lost.
> 
> Suck on it.
> 
> Trump grabbed you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy
Click to expand...


We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.

The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.

My life is pretty good under Trump.

You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL what has President Trump done specifically to piss you off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's done NOTHING Mr Beale He's a loud mouthed BLABBERMOUTH who imo appeals to a very distasteful part of American  society,,,,,btw did his armada  reach nk yet?  lol
Click to expand...


He won 30 states, that's a huge part of American society you are throwing under the bus. Perhaps you would be happier in a socialist or communist country.


----------



## edward37

Sun Devil 92 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he ?
> 
> He won.
> 
> You lost.
> 
> Suck on it.
> 
> Trump grabbed you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.
> 
> The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.
> 
> My life is pretty good under Trump.
> 
> You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.
Click to expand...

Was 75 straight months of job gains in triple digits DNC talking point OR  FACT? How about almost tripling 
the DOW.?.....Trump is nothing but a bragging loud mouthed BLABBER MOUTH  and if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he ?
> 
> He won.
> 
> You lost.
> 
> Suck on it.
> 
> Trump grabbed you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.
> 
> The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.
> 
> My life is pretty good under Trump.
> 
> You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was 75 straight months of job gains in triple digits DNC talking point OR  FACT? How about almost tripling
> the DOW.?.....Trump is nothing but a bragging loud mouthed BLABBER MOUTH  and if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years
Click to expand...


Tripling the DOW ?  Are you really that stupid (well, I should know by now).

Obama does not get credit for anything below the previous high.  The DOW always recovers.  He showed modest gains.  

His job creation, by everyone's standards, has been weak at best.

Trump has been in 100 days.  The DOW climbed to new records under him already.  Suck on it.


----------



## usmbguest5318

edward37 said:


> if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years


I think a lot of people haven't any idea of whether their existence is substantively better or worse under a given set of policies or policy changes.

I know that if Trump gets his way with most of his campaign proposals regarding tax policy, I will surely end up with more money in my pocket.  Will that make my life any better?  No, because the added sum won't be enough to positively alter my lifestyle.  More is more, that's always so, but "more" does not necessarily make for "better."   You see, the law of diminishing marginal utility applies to money, but not to greed for money.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Xelor said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people haven't any idea of whether their existence is substantively better or worse under a given set of policies or policy changes.
> 
> I know that if Trump gets his way with most of his campaign proposals regarding tax policy, I will surely end up with more money in my pocket.  Will that make my life any better?  No, because the added sum won't be enough to positively alter my lifestyle.  More is more, that's always so, but "more" does not necessarily make for "better."  You see, the law of diminishing marginal utility applies to money, but not to greed for money.
Click to expand...


Thanks for an honest assesment.

This is a huge component of the health care discussion that never gets brought up.

I am not for Obamacare, but I am for fixing our system and putting something in place that allows everyone some level of care at a reasonable price.

But there are some hard choices to be made and people should be held accountable for their decisions and lifestyles.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## edward37

Sun Devil 92 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he ?
> 
> He won.
> 
> You lost.
> 
> Suck on it.
> 
> Trump grabbed you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.
> 
> The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.
> 
> My life is pretty good under Trump.
> 
> You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was 75 straight months of job gains in triple digits DNC talking point OR  FACT? How about almost tripling
> the DOW.?.....Trump is nothing but a bragging loud mouthed BLABBER MOUTH  and if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripling the DOW ?  Are you really that stupid (well, I should know by now).
> 
> Obama does not get credit for anything below the previous high.  The DOW always recovers.  He showed modest gains.
> 
> His job creation, by everyone's standards, has been weak at best.
> 
> Trump has been in 100 days.  The DOW climbed to new records under him already.  Suck on it.
Click to expand...

New records ?? lol He didn't need much on top of the Obama dow to set those new records BTW  you remember what the DOW was a month or so into Obamas start vs what it was on jan 20th,2017 when he stepped down??   Are you really that warped that you can't give Obama credit for being in office  while our economy was pulled out of the repub gwb's cess pool?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he ?
> 
> He won.
> 
> You lost.
> 
> Suck on it.
> 
> Trump grabbed you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.
> 
> The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.
> 
> My life is pretty good under Trump.
> 
> You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was 75 straight months of job gains in triple digits DNC talking point OR  FACT? How about almost tripling
> the DOW.?.....Trump is nothing but a bragging loud mouthed BLABBER MOUTH  and if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripling the DOW ?  Are you really that stupid (well, I should know by now).
> 
> Obama does not get credit for anything below the previous high.  The DOW always recovers.  He showed modest gains.
> 
> His job creation, by everyone's standards, has been weak at best.
> 
> Trump has been in 100 days.  The DOW climbed to new records under him already.  Suck on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New records ?? lol He didn't need much on top of the Obama dow to set those new records BTW  you remember what the DOW was a month or so into Obamas start vs what it was on jan 20th,2017 when he stepped down??   Are you really that warped that you can't give Obama credit for being in office  while our economy was pulled out of the repub gwb's cess pool?
Click to expand...


You realize the Dow is where it is because the Feds have been pumping massive $$ into the markets, _right_?


----------



## edward37

Soggy in NOLA said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.
> 
> The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.
> 
> My life is pretty good under Trump.
> 
> You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was 75 straight months of job gains in triple digits DNC talking point OR  FACT? How about almost tripling
> the DOW.?.....Trump is nothing but a bragging loud mouthed BLABBER MOUTH  and if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripling the DOW ?  Are you really that stupid (well, I should know by now).
> 
> Obama does not get credit for anything below the previous high.  The DOW always recovers.  He showed modest gains.
> 
> His job creation, by everyone's standards, has been weak at best.
> 
> Trump has been in 100 days.  The DOW climbed to new records under him already.  Suck on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New records ?? lol He didn't need much on top of the Obama dow to set those new records BTW  you remember what the DOW was a month or so into Obamas start vs what it was on jan 20th,2017 when he stepped down??   Are you really that warped that you can't give Obama credit for being in office  while our economy was pulled out of the repub gwb's cess pool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize the Dow is where it is because the Feds have been pumping massive $$ into the markets, _right_?
Click to expand...

Part of the reason  Maybe even a good part BUT it was needed after the millions were left without jobs during gwb's reign  Think corporations good earnings had something to do with it too


----------



## hunarcy

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slick Willy is the ultimate misogynist… The motherfucker raped and molested his way to the Whitehouse and back out… lol
> 
> 
> 
> Those rapes....show us the indictments/convictions.   After all, you are talking serious crimes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Clintons are above the law… I thought even a dumbass like you know that. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says you....how much money has been spent on investigating them over the years with nothing...nada....zilch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are still free…
> An every day American would be rotting in jail for life if they did what slick Willy and his accomplice did... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you point out the indictments and convictions, please?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you can point out indictments and convictions for O'Reilly?  Yet, you are fine with him being forced out of his job based on allegations and beliefs.

I don't think I've ever watched more than 10 minutes of his show and find him to be a repulsive toad and don't mind that he's not on the air anymore; but I would love it if everyone was held to the same standard.  Since you feel free to give Clinton respect and support in the face of "unproven allegations", you should do the same for O'Reilly.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

edward37 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.
> 
> The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.
> 
> My life is pretty good under Trump.
> 
> You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.
> 
> 
> 
> Was 75 straight months of job gains in triple digits DNC talking point OR  FACT? How about almost tripling
> the DOW.?.....Trump is nothing but a bragging loud mouthed BLABBER MOUTH  and if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripling the DOW ?  Are you really that stupid (well, I should know by now).
> 
> Obama does not get credit for anything below the previous high.  The DOW always recovers.  He showed modest gains.
> 
> His job creation, by everyone's standards, has been weak at best.
> 
> Trump has been in 100 days.  The DOW climbed to new records under him already.  Suck on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New records ?? lol He didn't need much on top of the Obama dow to set those new records BTW  you remember what the DOW was a month or so into Obamas start vs what it was on jan 20th,2017 when he stepped down??   Are you really that warped that you can't give Obama credit for being in office  while our economy was pulled out of the repub gwb's cess pool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize the Dow is where it is because the Feds have been pumping massive $$ into the markets, _right_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of the reason  Maybe even a good part BUT it was needed after the millions were left without jobs during gwb's reign  Think corporations good earnings had something to do with it too
Click to expand...


I think it is a YUGE part.


----------



## Rustic

hunarcy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those rapes....show us the indictments/convictions.   After all, you are talking serious crimes here.
> 
> 
> 
> The Clintons are above the law… I thought even a dumbass like you know that. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says you....how much money has been spent on investigating them over the years with nothing...nada....zilch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are still free…
> An every day American would be rotting in jail for life if they did what slick Willy and his accomplice did... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you point out the indictments and convictions, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can point out indictments and convictions for O'Reilly?  Yet, you are fine with him being forced out of his job based on allegations and beliefs.
> 
> I don't think I've ever watched more than 10 minutes of his show and find him to be a repulsive toad and don't mind that he's not on the air anymore; but I would love it if everyone was held to the same standard.  Since you feel free to give Clinton respect and support in the face of "unproven allegations", you should do the same for O'Reilly.
Click to expand...

See that's the point, progressives will never tolerate anyone that disagrees with them… Hypocrisy is in their blood. Fact


----------



## edward37

hunarcy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those rapes....show us the indictments/convictions.   After all, you are talking serious crimes here.
> 
> 
> 
> The Clintons are above the law… I thought even a dumbass like you know that. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says you....how much money has been spent on investigating them over the years with nothing...nada....zilch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are still free…
> An every day American would be rotting in jail for life if they did what slick Willy and his accomplice did... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you point out the indictments and convictions, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can point out indictments and convictions for O'Reilly?  Yet, you are fine with him being forced out of his job based on allegations and beliefs.
> 
> I don't think I've ever watched more than 10 minutes of his show and find him to be a repulsive toad and don't mind that he's not on the air anymore; but I would love it if everyone was held to the same standard.  Since you feel free to give Clinton respect and support in the face of "unproven allegations", you should do the same for O'Reilly.
Click to expand...

Guess there were no pictures taken when trump was grabbing  What other proof would satisfy you?
And may I say the hell with bill That was 16+ years ago   Can we concentrate on the slug in office? Get's a little tiring hearing repubs yapping ""he did it too"


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he ?
> 
> He won.
> 
> You lost.
> 
> Suck on it.
> 
> Trump grabbed you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.
> 
> The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.
> 
> My life is pretty good under Trump.
> 
> You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was 75 straight months of job gains in triple digits DNC talking point OR  FACT? How about almost tripling
> the DOW.?.....Trump is nothing but a bragging loud mouthed BLABBER MOUTH  and if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripling the DOW ?  Are you really that stupid (well, I should know by now).
> 
> Obama does not get credit for anything below the previous high.  The DOW always recovers.  He showed modest gains.
> 
> His job creation, by everyone's standards, has been weak at best.
> 
> Trump has been in 100 days.  The DOW climbed to new records under him already.  Suck on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New records ?? lol He didn't need much on top of the Obama dow to set those new records BTW  you remember what the DOW was a month or so into Obamas start vs what it was on jan 20th,2017 when he stepped down??   Are you really that warped that you can't give Obama credit for being in office  while our economy was pulled out of the repub gwb's cess pool?
Click to expand...


The economy self corrects.  Under Obama, it look longer than usual.


----------



## Blackrook

The people who voted for Hillary Clinton are NOT ENTITLED TO AN OPINION about Bill O'Reilly.  NOT ENTITLED.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

S


bodecea said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, like Anthony wannaseemy Weiner and Slick Willie never existed. It has nothing to do with political affiliation. It's about men in power thinking they are above the law and that all women get wet when they enter the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Weiner again?  Refresh our memories.
Click to expand...

Seriously? He got bounced out of an election for congress and then one for Mayor of New York for sexting. Most women in New York have received a picture of Weiner's we


bodecea said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, like Anthony wannaseemy Weiner and Slick Willie never existed. It has nothing to do with political affiliation. It's about men in power thinking they are above the law and that all women get wet when they enter the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Weiner again?  Refresh our memories.
Click to expand...


Seriously? Remember the sexting with numerous women including a 15 year old child? Most women in New York under the age of 30 have received a pic of Weiner's weiner on their phone at some point.


----------



## Dale Smith

edward37 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you didn't read the post that I was responding to......now did you? Be honest......
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps fault??
> On Wednesday FOX News pulled the plug on Bill O'Reilly's popular prime-time show just two weeks after President Trump defended the longtime TV anchor amid resurfaced sexual harassment allegations. Could the president's defense played a role in ultimately getting O'Reilly canned?
> 
> According to MSNBC anchor Stephanie Ruhle it just might have. During a BUILD panel Wednesday discussing Trump's first 100 days in office, Ruhle suggested that the president's public support of O'Reilly may have "put more gasoline on this fire."
> 
> "The fact that we saw FOX take action after the president of the United States backed him -- I think that's extraordinary," Ruhle added.
> 
> Reactions to Bill O'Reilly's FOX News exit:
Click to expand...

 

Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses"  as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.


----------



## debbiedowner

bodecea said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, like Anthony wannaseemy Weiner and Slick Willie never existed. It has nothing to do with political affiliation. It's about men in power thinking they are above the law and that all women get wet when they enter the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Weiner again?  Refresh our memories.
Click to expand...


Last I heard Weiner took a job as a general manager at Nathan's in New York.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Dale Smith said:


> Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses" as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.


I probably would not be quite so effusive or emphatic as that in my derisive remarks about O'Reilly, but, yes, good riddance to him.  I certainly don't feel sorry for him, not only because of how it appears he's mistreated others, but also because he's received more than enough severance pay, along with his prior compensation, to enjoy a materially comfortable life for however long he lives.


----------



## initforme

He is going to get a big severance package for sexual harassment.  That means the people doing the actual work to make the show go will see a drop in their salaries or benefits.....screw corporate america...sleezy it is.  The worst kind of sleeze in existence.


----------



## squeeze berry

shhh..... this is a secret


every white man wants s fat, ugly, smelly mouthy black bitch

true story


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses" as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.



So O'Reilly was a Jesuit Plot, Crazy Dale?  

Okay, let's get real here.  It wasn't all the awful, racist, misogynistic things that BO said over the years, it was that he was going to cost Ruppert money. 

So they did the right thing, for the wrong reasons... which isn't an overall good, really.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses" as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So O'Reilly was a Jesuit Plot, Crazy Dale?
> 
> Okay, let's get real here.  It wasn't all the awful, racist, misogynistic things that BO said over the years, it was that he was going to cost Ruppert money.
> 
> So they did the right thing, for the wrong reasons... which isn't an overall good, really.
Click to expand...



Holy shit, you really are stupid, "Slow Joe". I don't know what O'Reilly has said because I don't watch the Jesuit trained POS. What you consider "racist" or "misogynistic" translates into any negative thing that is said about a leftard most likely...that is how easily butthurt liberal sacks of shit are offended. Take your political correctness and shove it up the asses of the SJWs with scarves around their faces as they riot in order disrupt people demonstrating their first amendment rights, "snowflake".....


----------



## Dale Smith

edward37 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you still got me, here at USMB, to tell you what the truth is.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps since you've become a lol truth teller you can tell us why O'Reilly's good friend pussy grabbing tax avoiding drump doesn't  man up and step down too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Edds........while I am less than enthused about Trump (especially since the bombing of the Syrian airport) since the false flag "chemical attack"? Why are you so concerned about something Trump said back in 2005 when he was engaging in "guy talk" but you totally gloss over what Bill "drop trou" has done and all his trips to Jeffery Epstein's pedophile island getaway that also included the Hildebeast? Be consistent, Edds..........the time for partisanship politics because we are aligned with any alleged "side" is over because we are up to our necks in shit. I can prove to you beyond any doubt that the sweat of our brow that we are compelled to pay called the "income tax" is nothing but interest paid to the mostly foreign owned Federal Reserve central bank that creates this fiat currency out of nothing of an intrinsic value. The Federal Reserve Act and the 16th amendment (that never had enough states to ratify it) were shoved down our throats in the same year....you think that was just coincidence? If so.....sit back, relax and let me tell you the story as to how we became indentured debt slaves and how our labor was pledged as collateral/ surety against the debt due to the March 1933 Chapter 11 bankruptcy of USA.INC............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I have no knowledge of anything illegal done by the clintons on that island Dale  you might have forgotten I was a republican back then  and even cast the worst vote of my life for GWB Now as far as trump goes  Didn't a bunch of ladies come forward to talk about their  problems with the grabber ? and don't you wonder how much he's paid to shut them up ?  we do know he's paid his exes  beaucoup dough..And of all his BS, I heard him promise to show his taxes   Nixon paid fines  because he held back income You really belive this con mans hands are clean
Click to expand...



Edds, the crimes of the Clintons, their ties to the Bush crime family including drug running and money laundering on behalf of the "Deep State" is well documented if one is willing to take off the blinders. Why would the State Department get involved in trying to get a child trafficker off the hook like Laura Silsby in Haiti? Why would Bill Clinton make a trip there on her behalf if they weren't getting a piece of the action? We know of this because of Wikileaks. Take off the blinders and view everything with a jaundiced eye like you do anything not DNC. As far as Trump goes? He may be guilty of sexual assault but I would like to see more proof before I pass judgement. We do know that one of the alleged "victims" was put up to it by the Clinton team.  There is a internet story going around that there is footage of Trump having sex with a 13 year old and if true? It simply proves my contention that all politicians/leaders with any pull are compromised thus controllable. I was totally stunned by the attack on Syria. There are plenty of things about Trump that has dampened my enthusiasm that the swamp was going to be drained. He is keeping many high ranking officials appointed by the past two regimes in place....seriously? Why is James Comey still head of the FBI? Why are all these people from the CFR getting cushy positions? Yellen is going to remain the head of the foreign owned Fed bank? We got tossed a few crumbs by sacking the TPP and the promise of border security  but it is certainly looking to me that the new boss is the same as the old boss.


----------



## Dale Smith

Xelor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses" as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would not be quite so effusive or emphatic as that in my derisive remarks about O'Reilly, but, yes, good riddance to him.  I certainly don't feel sorry for him, not only because of how it appears he's mistreated others, but also because he's received more than enough severance pay, along with his prior compensation, to enjoy a materially comfortable life for however long he lives.
Click to expand...


All of the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment.  I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement that people can't see through the bullshit and the puppet masters pulling their strings in order to keep us bickering among each other. I would say that at least half of the "Antifa" rioting against Trump supporters videos are so fucking fake and scripted. The other half are Soros funded paid protesters trying to agitate and provoke reactions. The dollar crash is coming.....it cannot be stopped...too many holes in the dike to the point that it looks like a strainer...thus a diversion is needed. My advice to all is to be prepared for some very tough sledding ahead because this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.


----------



## Rambunctious

Hey guys whatever you do.....do not grunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g5000

Soggy in NOLA said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sun  did you really need a sex pervert a con man in our WH ?  This pos is as presidential as a cockroach and the world laughs at us  , the part of the world he hasn't promised to destroy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did great under our last pervert (Bill Clinton).  He is still very popular.
> 
> The world laughed at Obama for eight years....we survived.
> 
> My life is pretty good under Trump.
> 
> You might want to set aside your copy of the DNC's talking points as to why you hate your life and realize that they don't own you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was 75 straight months of job gains in triple digits DNC talking point OR  FACT? How about almost tripling
> the DOW.?.....Trump is nothing but a bragging loud mouthed BLABBER MOUTH  and if your life is good under dump it had to be better under Obamas 8 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tripling the DOW ?  Are you really that stupid (well, I should know by now).
> 
> Obama does not get credit for anything below the previous high.  The DOW always recovers.  He showed modest gains.
> 
> His job creation, by everyone's standards, has been weak at best.
> 
> Trump has been in 100 days.  The DOW climbed to new records under him already.  Suck on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New records ?? lol He didn't need much on top of the Obama dow to set those new records BTW  you remember what the DOW was a month or so into Obamas start vs what it was on jan 20th,2017 when he stepped down??   Are you really that warped that you can't give Obama credit for being in office  while our economy was pulled out of the repub gwb's cess pool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize the Dow is where it is because the Feds have been pumping massive $$ into the markets, _right_?
Click to expand...

And yet Trump is already taking credit for it.  And now the fake unemployment numbers are suddenly real now that Trump is President.

Funny, _right?_


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Holy shit, you really are stupid, "Slow Joe". I don't know what O'Reilly has said because I don't watch the Jesuit trained POS. What you consider "racist" or "misogynistic" translates into any negative thing that is said about a leftard most likely...that is how easily butthurt liberal sacks of shit are offended. Take your political correctness and shove it up the asses of the SJWs with scarves around their faces as they riot in order disrupt people demonstrating their first amendment rights, "snowflake".....



Actually, when your behavior is so misogynistic that even Faux News thinks you need to go, you are probably a misogynist...

Frankly, it's time to shout down the crazies and the jerks. 

We can start with your hero Alex Jones, whose lawyers just admitted he is a "performance artist", but you'll still hang on his every word. 

"Yes, Sandy Hook was a fake because a dad smiled talking to a friend!" 

Once again, fuck you.


----------



## JoeB131

g5000 said:


> And yet Trump is already taking credit for it. And now the fake unemployment numbers are suddenly real now that Trump is President.
> 
> Funny, _right?_



No, you see, the low unemployment numbers before Trump were all fake news, but now that he's in charge, they are real. Even though they are the same numbers.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Dale Smith said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses" as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would not be quite so effusive or emphatic as that in my derisive remarks about O'Reilly, but, yes, good riddance to him.  I certainly don't feel sorry for him, not only because of how it appears he's mistreated others, but also because he's received more than enough severance pay, along with his prior compensation, to enjoy a materially comfortable life for however long he lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment.  I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement that people can't see through the bullshit and the puppet masters pulling their strings in order to keep us bickering among each other. I would say that at least half of the "Antifa" rioting against Trump supporters videos are so fucking fake and scripted. The other half are Soros funded paid protesters trying to agitate and provoke reactions. The dollar crash is coming.....it cannot be stopped...too many holes in the dike to the point that it looks like a strainer...thus a diversion is needed. My advice to all is to be prepared for some very tough sledding ahead because this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
Click to expand...




Dale Smith said:


> the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment. I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement



Youtube?  I don't know what one will find on Youtube.  That's not where I look for credible, insightful and well developed analytical thought and information about our time's current events and public policy.

Talk show hosts?  Again, I don't look to them for the types of content noted above.  I demand considerably more rigor than I would expect to receive from a talk show.  Talk shows are entertaining enough, and I have problem watching them for that purpose, but I see there as being a key difference between a Youtube (or other) talk show and a symposium or lecture discussion:  

Youtube talk shows can be produced and published by any "Tom, Dick or Harry" who feels like s/he wants to say whatever crosses their mind.
Speakers and discussion leaders/panel members at symposia and lectures must have a demonstrated track record of having had meritorious ideas and things to say.
It's the difference between merely having something one wants to say, having a computer, and thus using Youtube as the platform by which one says it, as compared with/to having something to say that deserves to be heard.  Merely being able to use the tech tools available these days to allow oneself to be heard does not mean one has something to say that anyone needs to hear.



Dale Smith said:


> this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.



I don't especially want the government to "look out for" me or anyone else on an individual level, certainly not beyond the very basic levels of national security, maintaining general public health by keeping epidemics/pandemics from happening in the U.S., and other high level actions and policies.  I'm not so heartless as to demand the government exercise the same degree of "hands off-ness" with every other individual, but even as I say that, I think there's a limit to what the government can or should try to do.  Where be that limit, of course, is open to discussion.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses" as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would not be quite so effusive or emphatic as that in my derisive remarks about O'Reilly, but, yes, good riddance to him.  I certainly don't feel sorry for him, not only because of how it appears he's mistreated others, but also because he's received more than enough severance pay, along with his prior compensation, to enjoy a materially comfortable life for however long he lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment.  I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement that people can't see through the bullshit and the puppet masters pulling their strings in order to keep us bickering among each other. I would say that at least half of the "Antifa" rioting against Trump supporters videos are so fucking fake and scripted. The other half are Soros funded paid protesters trying to agitate and provoke reactions. The dollar crash is coming.....it cannot be stopped...too many holes in the dike to the point that it looks like a strainer...thus a diversion is needed. My advice to all is to be prepared for some very tough sledding ahead because this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment. I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youtube?  I don't know what one will find on Youtube.  That's not where I look for credible, insightful and well developed analytical thought and information about our time's current events and public policy.
> 
> Talk show hosts?  Again, I don't look to them for the types of content noted above.  I demand considerably more rigor than I would expect to receive from a talk show.  Talk shows are entertaining enough, and I have problem watching them for that purpose, but I see there as being a key difference between a Youtube (or other) talk show and a symposium or lecture discussion:
> 
> Youtube talk shows can be produced and published by any "Tom, Dick or Harry" who feels like s/he wants to say whatever crosses their mind.
> Speakers and discussion leaders/panel members at symposia and lectures must have a demonstrated track record of having had meritorious ideas and things to say.
> It's the difference between merely having something one wants to say, having a computer, and thus using Youtube as the platform by which one says it, as compared with/to having something to say that deserves to be heard.  Merely being able to use the tech tools available these days to allow oneself to be heard does not mean one has something to say that anyone needs to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't especially want the government to "look out for" me or anyone else on an individual level, certainly not beyond the very basic levels of national security, maintaining general public health by keeping epidemics/pandemics from happening in the U.S., and other high level actions and policies.  I'm not so heartless as to demand the government exercise the same degree of "hands off-ness" with every other individual, but even as I say that, I think there's a limit to what the government can or should try to do.  Where be that limit, of course, is open to discussion.
Click to expand...


CORRECTION:
In the post above, the following....


Xelor said:


> and I have problem watching them



...should have read:  "...and I have _no_ problem watching them..."

Apologies.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

A marxist trans minority should take is place, for diversitys sake............ lmfao


----------



## Dale Smith

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses" as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would not be quite so effusive or emphatic as that in my derisive remarks about O'Reilly, but, yes, good riddance to him.  I certainly don't feel sorry for him, not only because of how it appears he's mistreated others, but also because he's received more than enough severance pay, along with his prior compensation, to enjoy a materially comfortable life for however long he lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment.  I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement that people can't see through the bullshit and the puppet masters pulling their strings in order to keep us bickering among each other. I would say that at least half of the "Antifa" rioting against Trump supporters videos are so fucking fake and scripted. The other half are Soros funded paid protesters trying to agitate and provoke reactions. The dollar crash is coming.....it cannot be stopped...too many holes in the dike to the point that it looks like a strainer...thus a diversion is needed. My advice to all is to be prepared for some very tough sledding ahead because this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment. I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youtube?  I don't know what one will find on Youtube.  That's not where I look for credible, insightful and well developed analytical thought and information about our time's current events and public policy.
> 
> Talk show hosts?  Again, I don't look to them for the types of content noted above.  I demand considerably more rigor than I would expect to receive from a talk show.  Talk shows are entertaining enough, and I have problem watching them for that purpose, but I see there as being a key difference between a Youtube (or other) talk show and a symposium or lecture discussion:
> 
> Youtube talk shows can be produced and published by any "Tom, Dick or Harry" who feels like s/he wants to say whatever crosses their mind.
> Speakers and discussion leaders/panel members at symposia and lectures must have a demonstrated track record of having had meritorious ideas and things to say.
> It's the difference between merely having something one wants to say, having a computer, and thus using Youtube as the platform by which one says it, as compared with/to having something to say that deserves to be heard.  Merely being able to use the tech tools available these days to allow oneself to be heard does not mean one has something to say that anyone needs to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't especially want the government to "look out for" me or anyone else on an individual level, certainly not beyond the very basic levels of national security, maintaining general public health by keeping epidemics/pandemics from happening in the U.S., and other high level actions and policies.  I'm not so heartless as to demand the government exercise the same degree of "hands off-ness" with every other individual, but even as I say that, I think there's a limit to what the government can or should try to do.  Where be that limit, of course, is open to discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CORRECTION:
> In the post above, the following....
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I have problem watching them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...should have read:  "...and I have _no_ problem watching them..."
> 
> Apologies.
Click to expand...


To each their own....but the politicos on every lame stream media channel is there to push a narrative and to give the illusion that they are for a party line or against the opposing political party that creates this paradigm that keeps us from seeing the little men behind the curtain pulling the levers. Our government stopped being "for the people and by the people" when the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 was back-doored through congress when many congressmen were on their way home for Christmas recess...just enough stayed behind to have a quorum and they passed it with a voice vote for the sake of plausible deniability. That was the beginning of the "shadow government" or as it is referred to now as the "Deep State". Do some research about COINTELPRO, Operation Mockingbird, REX84, C.O.G (Continuity of Government) and how FEMA plays into all of this. I would also suggest that you Google the "Silent Weapons For Quiet Wars" document and the Iron Mountain Report and see how they mirror each other. Most of the information in both are somewhat technical for the average reader but there is a lot of information to be had . I will attach a link for a safe site for the SWFQW document because there are some unsafe websites that try to download malware. I believe that you are intelligent enough to wade through the ultra technical stuff and comprehend the ideas. It's up to you if you want to take the red pill or stay safe with the blue pill. I took the red one and what I have learned is that once you decide to go down the proverbial rabbit hole, you will never be the same again and trying to "unlearn" what you have seen is impossible. One other good source that will gently lead you into seeking more truth is the incredible documentary "JFK To 9/11.......Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick......available for free on youtube. It is long but it is so incredibly done and so intriguing that the time will blow by. I have watched it over 14 times...why that many times? Because I was taking notes to do proper vetting of the information but I became so engrossed in the presentation that I would stop taking notes. I can'r recommend it enough for those with any intellectual curiosity of how we got to this place and time. Good on ya and I appreciate the "back and forth".......


----------



## usmbguest5318

Dale Smith said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my epiphany, I stopped listening or watching any "Operation Mockingbird" lame stream media... which is why I am infinitely more informed than most. The fact that a former "Entertainment Tonight" celebrity gossip show was given a platform to "hip the masses" as to what the real scoop is should have been your first clue that he was nothing but a shill and part of the controlled opposition. He was a Jesuit trained sack of shit...good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would not be quite so effusive or emphatic as that in my derisive remarks about O'Reilly, but, yes, good riddance to him.  I certainly don't feel sorry for him, not only because of how it appears he's mistreated others, but also because he's received more than enough severance pay, along with his prior compensation, to enjoy a materially comfortable life for however long he lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment.  I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement that people can't see through the bullshit and the puppet masters pulling their strings in order to keep us bickering among each other. I would say that at least half of the "Antifa" rioting against Trump supporters videos are so fucking fake and scripted. The other half are Soros funded paid protesters trying to agitate and provoke reactions. The dollar crash is coming.....it cannot be stopped...too many holes in the dike to the point that it looks like a strainer...thus a diversion is needed. My advice to all is to be prepared for some very tough sledding ahead because this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment. I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youtube?  I don't know what one will find on Youtube.  That's not where I look for credible, insightful and well developed analytical thought and information about our time's current events and public policy.
> 
> Talk show hosts?  Again, I don't look to them for the types of content noted above.  I demand considerably more rigor than I would expect to receive from a talk show.  Talk shows are entertaining enough, and I have problem watching them for that purpose, but I see there as being a key difference between a Youtube (or other) talk show and a symposium or lecture discussion:
> 
> Youtube talk shows can be produced and published by any "Tom, Dick or Harry" who feels like s/he wants to say whatever crosses their mind.
> Speakers and discussion leaders/panel members at symposia and lectures must have a demonstrated track record of having had meritorious ideas and things to say.
> It's the difference between merely having something one wants to say, having a computer, and thus using Youtube as the platform by which one says it, as compared with/to having something to say that deserves to be heard.  Merely being able to use the tech tools available these days to allow oneself to be heard does not mean one has something to say that anyone needs to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't especially want the government to "look out for" me or anyone else on an individual level, certainly not beyond the very basic levels of national security, maintaining general public health by keeping epidemics/pandemics from happening in the U.S., and other high level actions and policies.  I'm not so heartless as to demand the government exercise the same degree of "hands off-ness" with every other individual, but even as I say that, I think there's a limit to what the government can or should try to do.  Where be that limit, of course, is open to discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CORRECTION:
> In the post above, the following....
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I have problem watching them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...should have read:  "...and I have _no_ problem watching them..."
> 
> Apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own....but the politicos on every lame stream media channel is there to push a narrative and to give the illusion that they are for a party line or against the opposing political party that creates this paradigm that keeps us from seeing the little men behind the curtain pulling the levers. Our government stopped being "for the people and by the people" when the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 was back-doored through congress when many congressmen were on their way home for Christmas recess...just enough stayed behind to have a quorum and they passed it with a voice vote for the sake of plausible deniability. That was the beginning of the "shadow government" or as it is referred to now as the "Deep State". Do some research about COINTELPRO, Operation Mockingbird, REX84, C.O.G (Continuity of Government) and how FEMA plays into all of this. I would also suggest that you Google the "Silent Weapons For Quiet Wars" document and the Iron Mountain Report and see how they mirror each other. Most of the information in both are somewhat technical for the average reader but there is a lot of information to be had . I will attach a link for a safe site for the SWFQW document because there are some unsafe websites that try to download malware. I believe that you are intelligent enough to wade through the ultra technical stuff and comprehend the ideas. It's up to you if you want to take the red pill or stay safe with the blue pill. I took the red one and what I have learned is that once you decide to go down the proverbial rabbit hole, you will never be the same again and trying to "unlearn" what you have seen is impossible. One other good source that will gently lead you into seeking more truth is the incredible documentary "JFK To 9/11.......Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick......available for free on youtube. It is long but it is so incredibly done and so intriguing that the time will blow by. I have watched it over 14 times...why that many times? Because I was taking notes to do proper vetting of the information but I became so engrossed in the presentation that I would stop taking notes. I can'r recommend it enough for those with any intellectual curiosity of how we got to this place and time. Good on ya and I appreciate the "back and forth".......
Click to expand...




Dale Smith said:


> Our government stopped being "for the people and by the people" when the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 was back-doored through congress when many congressmen were on their way home for Christmas recess...



Oh, shit fuzzy!.  You're one of those "Suzy One Notes" who sees everything through the lens of the Federal Reserve.  I don't have time for that sort of BS-ing.  Bye.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> [
> 
> To each their own....but the politicos on every lame stream media channel is there to push a narrative and to give the illusion that they are for a party line or against the opposing political party that creates this paradigm that keeps us from seeing the little men behind the curtain pulling the levers. Our government stopped being "for the people and by the people" when the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 was back-doored through congress when many congressmen were on their way home for Christmas recess...just enough stayed behind to have a quorum and they passed it with a voice vote for the sake of plausible deniability. That was the beginning of the "shadow government" or as it is referred to now as the "Deep State". Do some research about COINTELPRO, Operation Mockingbird, REX84, C.O.G (Continuity of Government) and how FEMA plays into all of this. I would also suggest that you Google the "Silent Weapons For Quiet Wars" document and the Iron Mountain Report and see how they mirror each other. Most of the information in both are somewhat technical for the average reader but there is a lot of information to be had . I will attach a link for a safe site for the SWFQW document because there are some unsafe websites that try to download malware. I believe that you are intelligent enough to wade through the ultra technical stuff and comprehend the ideas. It's up to you if you want to take the red pill or stay safe with the blue pill. I took the red one and what I have learned is that once you decide to go down the proverbial rabbit hole, you will never be the same again and trying to "unlearn" what you have seen is impossible. One other good source that will gently lead you into seeking more truth is the incredible documentary "JFK To 9/11.......Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick......available for free on youtube. It is long but it is so incredibly done and so intriguing that the time will blow by. I have watched it over 14 times...why that many times? Because I was taking notes to do proper vetting of the information but I became so engrossed in the presentation that I would stop taking notes. I can'r recommend it enough for those with any intellectual curiosity of how we got to this place and time. Good on ya and I appreciate the "back and forth".......



Dale, does your doctor know you are off your medications? Or are you self-medicating?


----------



## Dale Smith

Xelor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would not be quite so effusive or emphatic as that in my derisive remarks about O'Reilly, but, yes, good riddance to him.  I certainly don't feel sorry for him, not only because of how it appears he's mistreated others, but also because he's received more than enough severance pay, along with his prior compensation, to enjoy a materially comfortable life for however long he lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment.  I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement that people can't see through the bullshit and the puppet masters pulling their strings in order to keep us bickering among each other. I would say that at least half of the "Antifa" rioting against Trump supporters videos are so fucking fake and scripted. The other half are Soros funded paid protesters trying to agitate and provoke reactions. The dollar crash is coming.....it cannot be stopped...too many holes in the dike to the point that it looks like a strainer...thus a diversion is needed. My advice to all is to be prepared for some very tough sledding ahead because this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lame stream media talk show hosts are shills of the establishment. I see clips of them on youtube spewing lies and bullshit and I just have to shake my head in amazement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youtube?  I don't know what one will find on Youtube.  That's not where I look for credible, insightful and well developed analytical thought and information about our time's current events and public policy.
> 
> Talk show hosts?  Again, I don't look to them for the types of content noted above.  I demand considerably more rigor than I would expect to receive from a talk show.  Talk shows are entertaining enough, and I have problem watching them for that purpose, but I see there as being a key difference between a Youtube (or other) talk show and a symposium or lecture discussion:
> 
> Youtube talk shows can be produced and published by any "Tom, Dick or Harry" who feels like s/he wants to say whatever crosses their mind.
> Speakers and discussion leaders/panel members at symposia and lectures must have a demonstrated track record of having had meritorious ideas and things to say.
> It's the difference between merely having something one wants to say, having a computer, and thus using Youtube as the platform by which one says it, as compared with/to having something to say that deserves to be heard.  Merely being able to use the tech tools available these days to allow oneself to be heard does not mean one has something to say that anyone needs to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> this corporate "de-facto" government isn't going to look out for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't especially want the government to "look out for" me or anyone else on an individual level, certainly not beyond the very basic levels of national security, maintaining general public health by keeping epidemics/pandemics from happening in the U.S., and other high level actions and policies.  I'm not so heartless as to demand the government exercise the same degree of "hands off-ness" with every other individual, but even as I say that, I think there's a limit to what the government can or should try to do.  Where be that limit, of course, is open to discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CORRECTION:
> In the post above, the following....
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I have problem watching them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...should have read:  "...and I have _no_ problem watching them..."
> 
> Apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each their own....but the politicos on every lame stream media channel is there to push a narrative and to give the illusion that they are for a party line or against the opposing political party that creates this paradigm that keeps us from seeing the little men behind the curtain pulling the levers. Our government stopped being "for the people and by the people" when the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 was back-doored through congress when many congressmen were on their way home for Christmas recess...just enough stayed behind to have a quorum and they passed it with a voice vote for the sake of plausible deniability. That was the beginning of the "shadow government" or as it is referred to now as the "Deep State". Do some research about COINTELPRO, Operation Mockingbird, REX84, C.O.G (Continuity of Government) and how FEMA plays into all of this. I would also suggest that you Google the "Silent Weapons For Quiet Wars" document and the Iron Mountain Report and see how they mirror each other. Most of the information in both are somewhat technical for the average reader but there is a lot of information to be had . I will attach a link for a safe site for the SWFQW document because there are some unsafe websites that try to download malware. I believe that you are intelligent enough to wade through the ultra technical stuff and comprehend the ideas. It's up to you if you want to take the red pill or stay safe with the blue pill. I took the red one and what I have learned is that once you decide to go down the proverbial rabbit hole, you will never be the same again and trying to "unlearn" what you have seen is impossible. One other good source that will gently lead you into seeking more truth is the incredible documentary "JFK To 9/11.......Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick......available for free on youtube. It is long but it is so incredibly done and so intriguing that the time will blow by. I have watched it over 14 times...why that many times? Because I was taking notes to do proper vetting of the information but I became so engrossed in the presentation that I would stop taking notes. I can'r recommend it enough for those with any intellectual curiosity of how we got to this place and time. Good on ya and I appreciate the "back and forth".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our government stopped being "for the people and by the people" when the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 was back-doored through congress when many congressmen were on their way home for Christmas recess...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, shit fuzzy!.  You're one of those "Suzy One Notes" who sees everything through the lens of the Federal Reserve.  I don't have time for that sort of BS-ing.  Bye.
Click to expand...



Nope, the Federal Reserve is simply one tool the banking oligarchs have used to suck off the labor of the people. It's just one of the parasitic entities that they use as well as their "tax-free" foundations. You have a lot to learn and I hope you don't have to learn it the hard way.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> To each their own....but the politicos on every lame stream media channel is there to push a narrative and to give the illusion that they are for a party line or against the opposing political party that creates this paradigm that keeps us from seeing the little men behind the curtain pulling the levers. Our government stopped being "for the people and by the people" when the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 was back-doored through congress when many congressmen were on their way home for Christmas recess...just enough stayed behind to have a quorum and they passed it with a voice vote for the sake of plausible deniability. That was the beginning of the "shadow government" or as it is referred to now as the "Deep State". Do some research about COINTELPRO, Operation Mockingbird, REX84, C.O.G (Continuity of Government) and how FEMA plays into all of this. I would also suggest that you Google the "Silent Weapons For Quiet Wars" document and the Iron Mountain Report and see how they mirror each other. Most of the information in both are somewhat technical for the average reader but there is a lot of information to be had . I will attach a link for a safe site for the SWFQW document because there are some unsafe websites that try to download malware. I believe that you are intelligent enough to wade through the ultra technical stuff and comprehend the ideas. It's up to you if you want to take the red pill or stay safe with the blue pill. I took the red one and what I have learned is that once you decide to go down the proverbial rabbit hole, you will never be the same again and trying to "unlearn" what you have seen is impossible. One other good source that will gently lead you into seeking more truth is the incredible documentary "JFK To 9/11.......Everything Is A Rich Man's Trick......available for free on youtube. It is long but it is so incredibly done and so intriguing that the time will blow by. I have watched it over 14 times...why that many times? Because I was taking notes to do proper vetting of the information but I became so engrossed in the presentation that I would stop taking notes. I can'r recommend it enough for those with any intellectual curiosity of how we got to this place and time. Good on ya and I appreciate the "back and forth".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale, does your doctor know you are off your medications? Or are you self-medicating?
Click to expand...




Hmmmm? A big fan of big Pharma are ya? That's not very liberal of ya, "Slow Joe".......

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Hmmmm? A big fan of big Pharma are ya? That's not very liberal of ya, "Slow Joe".......
> 
> (snicker)



Well, you have a point. If they made the anti-crazy pills more affordable, maybe you'd take them.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm? A big fan of big Pharma are ya? That's not very liberal of ya, "Slow Joe".......
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have a point. If they made the anti-crazy pills more affordable, maybe you'd take them.
Click to expand...


If those like you are what passes for "sane"? I'll pass...... if it's all the same to you


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> If those like you are what passes for "sane"? I'll pass...... if it's all the same to you



YOu are the one who calls murdered children "child actors"... that makes you not only crazy, but contemptible.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those like you are what passes for "sane"? I'll pass...... if it's all the same to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu are the one who calls murdered children "child actors"... that makes you not only crazy, but contemptible.
Click to expand...


No one died at Sandy Hoax, slow Joe............get it through that sloped neanderthal skull of yours.


----------



## pwjohn

TheDude said:


> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.



So you and oreilly think of women in the same way. And it ain't good.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> No one died at Sandy Hoax, slow Joe............get it through that sloped neanderthal skull of yours.



Seriously... fuck you. 

I mean, that's all I have to say on your fucking mean-spirited, stupid delusions. 

I honestly wish this country was what you think it is, so shitheads like you would be carted off to FEMA camps for "Re-education".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.



Conservatives are supposed to ‘stand’ for many things – but they don’t.

Indeed, conservatives lost their way about the time O'Reilly came to Fox.

And like Fox, O'Reilly represents all that’s wrong with conservativism.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one died at Sandy Hoax, slow Joe............get it through that sloped neanderthal skull of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... fuck you.
> 
> I mean, that's all I have to say on your fucking mean-spirited, stupid delusions.
> 
> I honestly wish this country was what you think it is, so shitheads like you would be carted off to FEMA camps for "Re-education".
Click to expand...




Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark, slow Joe....LMAO!!! So you wish that I would be carted off to a "re-education camp" so I could become a good little marxist such as yourself? Ain't gonna happen, slow Joe. When you have looked into the whole set of circumstances surrounding Sandy Hoax and all the lies, redacted information and the stonewalling of FOIA requests on things that should be simple to comply with? It's only then that I would ever weigh your opinion on this....capiche'?


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark, slow Joe....LMAO!!! So you wish that I would be carted off to a "re-education camp" so I could become a good little marxist such as yourself? Ain't gonna happen, slow Joe. When you have looked into the whole set of circumstances surrounding Sandy Hoax and all the lies, redacted information and the stonewalling of FOIA requests on things that should be simple to comply with? It's only then that I would ever weigh your opinion on this....capiche'?



Again, only a complete asshole would believe that thousands of people were in on a conspiracy. 

A country that could do that would have eliminated guys like you and Alex Jones by now. The fact they haven't prove you're wrong. 

Occam's razor buddy.  Simplest solution is true. 

1) Crazy guy shoots kids. 

2) Government stages a drill, the media takes it wrong, then they proceed to involve thousands of people in a conspiracy to pretend a lot of people died. Everyone in the town would have to be in on it, as well as dozens of state, local and federal agencies and the media.  

Which one is simpler?


----------



## MarcATL

skye said:


> I can see the demrats are throwing the first stone here.....they are all angels
> 
> Sickening  hypocrisy


Can you spell out the hypocrisy you seem to be identifying?

Please and thanks.


----------



## MarcATL

TheDude said:


> Speak of "The Factor", I have a "crush" on Gillian.  She is SO cute and SO beautiful.


Gillian is a total fox. She's hawt!!!


----------



## MarcATL

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Watched some of The last Word tonight.
> 
> How does that show stay on the air with suck low ratings ?


Why do you care so much about it's ratings or lack thereof?


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark, slow Joe....LMAO!!! So you wish that I would be carted off to a "re-education camp" so I could become a good little marxist such as yourself? Ain't gonna happen, slow Joe. When you have looked into the whole set of circumstances surrounding Sandy Hoax and all the lies, redacted information and the stonewalling of FOIA requests on things that should be simple to comply with? It's only then that I would ever weigh your opinion on this....capiche'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, only a complete asshole would believe that thousands of people were in on a conspiracy.
> 
> A country that could do that would have eliminated guys like you and Alex Jones by now. The fact they haven't prove you're wrong.
> 
> Occam's razor buddy.  Simplest solution is true.
> 
> 1) Crazy guy shoots kids.
> 
> 2) Government stages a drill, the media takes it wrong, then they proceed to involve thousands of people in a conspiracy to pretend a lot of people died. Everyone in the town would have to be in on it, as well as dozens of state, local and federal agencies and the media.
> 
> Which one is simpler?
Click to expand...



ROTFLMAO! Look up Operation Gladio and Operation Gladio B. It wouldn't take thousands of people to pull this off but if you have a few hundred people that are in lock-step about gun control and pre-screening children for mental illness could EASILY pull this off and then you throw in the monetary incentives? It's a slam dunk. Anyone that questions the official story and wants what should be easily provided data are marginalized and demonized and all the holes in this ridiculous story are NEVER addressed. Keep wearing that cloak of stupidity because it fits you well.


----------



## MarcATL

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The economy self corrects.  Under Obama, it look longer than usual.


Fair enough, and what's your analysis of GWB's handling of the economy.

How did it do under his reign?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

MarcATL said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The economy self corrects.  Under Obama, it look longer than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, and what's your analysis of GWB's handling of the economy.
> 
> How did it do under his reign?
Click to expand...


How did it do under GWB ?

I can't say for sure.....

But I believe it could have done a lot better.

GWB had a republican congress and could have done some really good things.

Instead he chose to take us to a couple of stupid wars and ran up huge deficits.

Then Pelosi and Reid got in...and it continued.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> ROTFLMAO! Look up Operation Gladio and Operation Gladio B.



You mean the actual operations, or whatever you loons have imagined about them when the drugs aren't kicking in? 

So your argument for a paranoid fantasy is to cite another paranoid fantasy. 

On involving Trilateralists, Bilderburgers, Bohemian Grove and the Lizard People, no doubt. 



Dale Smith said:


> It wouldn't take thousands of people to pull this off but if you have a few hundred people that are in lock-step about gun control and pre-screening children for mental illness could EASILY pull this off and then you throw in the monetary incentives?



except these hundreds of people would have to live in lock step with thousands of people who know that Sandy Hook wasn't an active school and these kids didn't live in their community. 





*Again, seriously, Fuck you, Dale.* 



Dale Smith said:


> Anyone that questions the official story and wants what should be easily provided data are marginalized and demonized and all the holes in this ridiculous story are NEVER addressed.



No, you are demonized because you are a fucking asshole with a dark place in your soul.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Look up Operation Gladio and Operation Gladio B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the actual operations, or whatever you loons have imagined about them when the drugs aren't kicking in?
> 
> So your argument for a paranoid fantasy is to cite another paranoid fantasy.
> 
> On involving Trilateralists, Bilderburgers, Bohemian Grove and the Lizard People, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't take thousands of people to pull this off but if you have a few hundred people that are in lock-step about gun control and pre-screening children for mental illness could EASILY pull this off and then you throw in the monetary incentives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except these hundreds of people would have to live in lock step with thousands of people who know that Sandy Hook wasn't an active school and these kids didn't live in their community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, seriously, Fuck you, Dale.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that questions the official story and wants what should be easily provided data are marginalized and demonized and all the holes in this ridiculous story are NEVER addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are demonized because you are a fucking asshole with a dark place in your soul.
Click to expand...



I see that Lily Gaubert's picture isn't on there but it was in the original story. Lily is very much alive and the pic that they used was one of her that was taken in 2009 and get this! She doesn't live anywhere close to Newtown! BTW, I don't have the slightest clue about the elementary schools around where I live since I have no school aged children.

Check out the pictures of this alleged "functioning" school....would you let your kids go to one like this?


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> I see that Lily Gaubert's picture isn't on there but it was in the original story. Lily is very much alive and the pic that they used was one of her that was taken in 2009 and get this! She doesn't live anywhere close to Newtown!



It isn't on there because the story isn't true. 

Pictures of Lily

_To summarize, a scummy attention seeker stole young Lily’s photo and posted it to a Facebook memorial site.  Other memorial sites followed suite.  The media, needing a face to go with Allison’s name and having no picture provided by the family, turned to the social media sites and found that image.  It was labeled “Allison” through the process of elimination.

So there you have it.  My theory as to how the Gaubert photo got hijacked by the media._



Dale Smith said:


> BTW, I don't have the slightest clue about the elementary schools around where I live since I have no school aged children.



Well, yes, the fact that you aren't breeding should be a relief to us all... 

I'm sure the people in your town all know to keep clear of your house. 

In the real world, most of us know where the active schools are in our towns because we know where the traffic slows down and they have all the warning signs. 



Dale Smith said:


> Check out the pictures of this alleged "functioning" school....would you let your kids go to one like this?



There's no evidence those are actually pictures of Sandy Hook... 

Here's the thing. Once more, thousands of people live in Sandy Hook, and none of them support your whacky theories.  

So either it really happened. 

Or there was a vast conspiracy by the Jesuit Bilderberger-Lizardman conspiracy to silence them. 

Seriously, how does one get as fucking nuts as you are?


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that Lily Gaubert's picture isn't on there but it was in the original story. Lily is very much alive and the pic that they used was one of her that was taken in 2009 and get this! She doesn't live anywhere close to Newtown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't on there because the story isn't true.
> 
> Pictures of Lily
> 
> _To summarize, a scummy attention seeker stole young Lily’s photo and posted it to a Facebook memorial site.  Other memorial sites followed suite.  The media, needing a face to go with Allison’s name and having no picture provided by the family, turned to the social media sites and found that image.  It was labeled “Allison” through the process of elimination.
> 
> So there you have it.  My theory as to how the Gaubert photo got hijacked by the media._
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I don't have the slightest clue about the elementary schools around where I live since I have no school aged children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, the fact that you aren't breeding should be a relief to us all...
> 
> I'm sure the people in your town all know to keep clear of your house.
> 
> In the real world, most of us know where the active schools are in our towns because we know where the traffic slows down and they have all the warning signs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the pictures of this alleged "functioning" school....would you let your kids go to one like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no evidence those are actually pictures of Sandy Hook...
> 
> Here's the thing. Once more, thousands of people live in Sandy Hook, and none of them support your whacky theories.
> 
> So either it really happened.
> 
> Or there was a vast conspiracy by the Jesuit Bilderberger-Lizardman conspiracy to silence them.
> 
> Seriously, how does one get as fucking nuts as you are?
Click to expand...


All three of my kids are are grown and fortunately I was able to teach them critical thinking skills and they don't suffer from cognitive dissonance. As far as those pictures go? Yeah, they are of the shut down Sandy Hook school and they were one of the things that Wolfgang Halbig used in the FOIA in order to get maintenance records of which the Newtown, Connecticut city council refuses to comply with and why is that? Because they don't have any......and then there is the fact that the Sandy Hook school was not in compliant with the Americans with Disabilities Act that mandated handicapped parking spots had to have blue and white markings and a 60 inch high sign designating as such and must say "Van Accessible" and yet they are nowhere to be found on the school grounds....but the old handicapped parking posts are visible in CNN footage....why is that?

Why are all the cars in the TV footage of the Sandy Hook parking lot all facing the same direction? So many questions and anyone that asks them are shouted down.....interesting, no? Am I "nuts"? Nope, I simply have a lot of questions that no one is willing to answer because sheeple like you run interference for them and defend them. You are either a shill or simply stupid....either way? You can't take me on in a debate which is why you use these lame tactics.  No one died at Sandy Hoax, "slow Joe", it was a DHS "live shooter/mass casualty event" that was used as a real time event for at least three reasons....make the people fear, use it as a way to screen children for mental health issues and prescribe them medications and gun control. I have seen the lame stream media interview "witnesses" that claim that they showed up on the scene (which is impossible since the roads were blocked) that claimed that they saw child after child being taken out by the police when we know that the alleged "victims" were left in the building until three in the morning on Saturday and whisked away in refrigerated vans....and you really believe that? And you claim that I am "nuts"?  You and reality don't have even a nodding acquaintance with each other.


----------



## Darkwind

TheDude said:


> Good to see he's being held accountable.  Really, personal accountability is SUPPOSED to be what the conservatives stand for.  I didn't think for a second he was innocent.  He's obviously got a problem with his penis & status................ But I will miss his show.  While he's an arrogant fuck, he generally has keen insight, at least *portrays* a level head & good ethics, & offers a fair analysis as compared to his peers.


Oh good.  Perhaps you can share the evidence of his sexual harassment.  Seems no one has been able to find it.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> As far as those pictures go? Yeah, they are of the shut down Sandy Hook school and they were one of the things that Wolfgang Halbig used in the FOIA in order to get maintenance records of which the Newtown, Connecticut city council refuses to comply with and why is that? Because they don't have any......and then there is the fact that the Sandy Hook school was not in compliant with the Americans with Disabilities Act that mandated handicapped parking spots had to have blue and white markings and a 60 inch high sign designating as such and must say "Van Accessible" and yet they are nowhere to be found on the school grounds....but the old handicapped parking posts are visible in CNN footage....why is that?



Except you don't really know any of that, you just read that shit on some nutter website.... 

again, I have to wonder what kind of dark place your sick mind has to be in to really even believe that sort of shit. 

You need help. 



Dale Smith said:


> Why are all the cars in the TV footage of the Sandy Hook parking lot all facing the same direction? So many questions and anyone that asks them are shouted down.....interesting, no? Am I "nuts"?



Yes, you are completely fucking nuts. 

I'm sorry to be the one who keeps having to break this to you. 

One more time. If there is this VAST CONSPIRACY, why hasn't the NRA broken it wide open?  

Jesus Christ, man, if what you said was true, then Obama should have been impeached for it. 

For that matter, if what you said was true, then why hasn't Trump, who is a devotee of Alex Jones, the peice of human excrement who repeats shit like this to the crazies like you, ordered an investigation to get to the bottom of it? 

So you would not only have to believe that thousands of people staged this conspiracy to fake this incident, but you'd have to believe that the people who would benefit the most from exposing it aren't.  



Dale Smith said:


> No one died at Sandy Hoax, "slow Joe", it was a DHS "live shooter/mass casualty event" that was used as a real time event for at least three reasons....make the people fear, use it as a way to screen children for mental health issues and prescribe them medications and gun control.



Except none of those things happened and no one pushed for them very hard. 

Oh, they screen kids for mental health issues now, and they should. But never mind...


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as those pictures go? Yeah, they are of the shut down Sandy Hook school and they were one of the things that Wolfgang Halbig used in the FOIA in order to get maintenance records of which the Newtown, Connecticut city council refuses to comply with and why is that? Because they don't have any......and then there is the fact that the Sandy Hook school was not in compliant with the Americans with Disabilities Act that mandated handicapped parking spots had to have blue and white markings and a 60 inch high sign designating as such and must say "Van Accessible" and yet they are nowhere to be found on the school grounds....but the old handicapped parking posts are visible in CNN footage....why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you don't really know any of that, you just read that shit on some nutter website....
> 
> again, I have to wonder what kind of dark place your sick mind has to be in to really even believe that sort of shit.
> 
> You need help.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all the cars in the TV footage of the Sandy Hook parking lot all facing the same direction? So many questions and anyone that asks them are shouted down.....interesting, no? Am I "nuts"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are completely fucking nuts.
> 
> I'm sorry to be the one who keeps having to break this to you.
> 
> One more time. If there is this VAST CONSPIRACY, why hasn't the NRA broken it wide open?
> 
> Jesus Christ, man, if what you said was true, then Obama should have been impeached for it.
> 
> For that matter, if what you said was true, then why hasn't Trump, who is a devotee of Alex Jones, the peice of human excrement who repeats shit like this to the crazies like you, ordered an investigation to get to the bottom of it?
> 
> So you would not only have to believe that thousands of people staged this conspiracy to fake this incident, but you'd have to believe that the people who would benefit the most from exposing it aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one died at Sandy Hoax, "slow Joe", it was a DHS "live shooter/mass casualty event" that was used as a real time event for at least three reasons....make the people fear, use it as a way to screen children for mental health issues and prescribe them medications and gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except none of those things happened and no one pushed for them very hard.
> 
> Oh, they screen kids for mental health issues now, and they should. But never mind...
Click to expand...



Big pharma benefits, the commies benefit by more anti-gun legislation and the players in this ruse rake in millions, "slow Joe". If this had actually happened, they would have GLADLY shown the bloody bodies and the carnage. The Sandy Hook Hoax followed almost verbatim the fake Dunblane school shooting in the U.K in 1996. Same bad crisis acting, same claims of acts of alleged "heroism" which led to the disarming of the people in the U.K in 1997. Australia had a false flag shooting known as the "Port Arthur Massacre".  It was meant to look like the work of a lone gunman but like Sandy Hoax, his "kill rate" far exceeded even the expectations of an experience hit team. The patsy had an I.Q of about 73, held in solitary confinement until he "confessed".......just WAAAY too many anomalies to list. Why was this perpetrated? It was to guilt the gun owners of Australia to surrender their means to protect themselves, their loved ones and their property. That is EXACTLY what happened for all intent and practical purposes, Australians were "disarmed". The "Port Arthur Massacre" worked just like they hoped it would. Why is it that access to evidence is forbidden to view? Kinda like Sandy Hoax? The JFK public murder, OKC, etc, etc? Because there is a hidden agenda that those like you can't see. Are you one of the sheeple that is willing to be sheared and then slaughtered? Maybe so..........good luck with all that.

I haven't decided if you are just an idiot that believes in "da gubermint" or a paid troll that tries to disrupt debate and conversation......either way? I am right and "dead on" with my assertions and you have nothing but insults. You cast aspersions, I post real questions.......and that is a HUGE difference between me and you.....just one of many.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Big pharma benefits, the commies benefit by more anti-gun legislation and the players in this ruse rake in millions, "slow Joe". If this had actually happened, they would have GLADLY shown the bloody bodies and the carnage.



Really, when have they ever shown gruesome crime footage on TV?

Ever?

Frankly, I wish they would. Maybe we wouldn't have these nuts saying shit about "Founding fathers" and "Second amendment" if we started showing pictures of slaughtered kids on TV.



Dale Smith said:


> The Sandy Hook Hoax followed almost verbatim the fake Dunblane school shooting in the U.K in 1996. Same bad crisis acting, same claims of acts of alleged "heroism" which led to the disarming of the people in the U.K in 1997. Australia had a false flag shooting known as the "Port Arthur Massacre". It was meant to look like the work of a lone gunman but like Sandy Hoax, his "kill rate" far exceeded even the expectations of an experience hit team. The patsy had an I.Q of about 73, held in solitary confinement until he "confessed".......just WAAAY too many anomalies to list.



Right. so those were "fake", too... got it.  All these "fakes", with hundreds of people in on the gag, and no one ever broke bad on them?



Dale Smith said:


> Because there is a hidden agenda that those like you can't see. Are you one of the sheeple that is willing to be sheared and then slaughtered? Maybe so..........good luck with all that.



No, guy, the real problem is nuts like you see a violent world and you think there is a conspiracy. It's an interesting psychological thing in that you have to think everything is plot against you, but you just aren't that important.

Stuff happens. Bad stuff happens when you let mentally ill people wander the streets and get easy access to guns. I see the problem as being the exact opposite than you do. The problem isn't that we have too much government intervention, it's that we don't have enough.

I frankly get sick of playing "dodge the stew-bum" because some stupid liberals decided it was inhumane to institutionalize them and some stupid conservative decided that we really needed to give tax breaks for dancing horses than paying good money to have outpatient programs for these people.

That's the kind of thing that you ought to be upset about, because given how mentally ill you clearly are, you are probably only a few turns away from screaming at a lamp post because you think the CIA is spying on you with it.



Dale Smith said:


> I haven't decided if you are just an idiot that believes in "da gubermint" or a paid troll that tries to disrupt debate and conversation......either way? I am right and "dead on" with my assertions and you have nothing but insults. You cast aspersions, I post real questions.......and that is a HUGE difference between me and you.....just one of many.



Guy, i've made it pretty simple who I am. I'm a middle class guy trying to get by in this world. I don't think there's a vast conspiracy. I think that I live in a world were people are stupid enough to elect Donald Trump because he's done got him a TV show. 

I have nothing but insults for you because I have nothing but contempt for you. Only a true cocksucking scumbag would look at a parent who just had a child slaughtered by a crazy person who had no business ever having a military grade weapon, and say, "That person must be a crisis actor trying to get me to take my meds!"

Dude. Take you fucking meds!



Dale Smith said:


> Hope this helps!!!



No, what would help is if you took your fucking meds.  Dude, this in an intervention. What I notice is that most people here ignore you. Even the other right wingers who really hate gun control don't want to be associated with your level of nuttiness.


----------



## JoeB131

Please note, Crazy Dale still hasn't explained why if there is an obvious conspiracy to use Sandy Hook as an excuse to ban guns or make kids take their meds, then why hasn't the NRA or anti-Vaxers or other nuts broken it wide open?


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big pharma benefits, the commies benefit by more anti-gun legislation and the players in this ruse rake in millions, "slow Joe". If this had actually happened, they would have GLADLY shown the bloody bodies and the carnage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, when have they ever shown gruesome crime footage on TV?
> 
> Ever?
> 
> Frankly, I wish they would. Maybe we wouldn't have these nuts saying shit about "Founding fathers" and "Second amendment" if we started showing pictures of slaughtered kids on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sandy Hook Hoax followed almost verbatim the fake Dunblane school shooting in the U.K in 1996. Same bad crisis acting, same claims of acts of alleged "heroism" which led to the disarming of the people in the U.K in 1997. Australia had a false flag shooting known as the "Port Arthur Massacre". It was meant to look like the work of a lone gunman but like Sandy Hoax, his "kill rate" far exceeded even the expectations of an experience hit team. The patsy had an I.Q of about 73, held in solitary confinement until he "confessed".......just WAAAY too many anomalies to list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. so those were "fake", too... got it.  All these "fakes", with hundreds of people in on the gag, and no one ever broke bad on them?
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is a hidden agenda that those like you can't see. Are you one of the sheeple that is willing to be sheared and then slaughtered? Maybe so..........good luck with all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, guy, the real problem is nuts like you see a violent world and you think there is a conspiracy. It's an interesting psychological thing in that you have to think everything is plot against you, but you just aren't that important.
> 
> Stuff happens. Bad stuff happens when you let mentally ill people wander the streets and get easy access to guns. I see the problem as being the exact opposite than you do. The problem isn't that we have too much government intervention, it's that we don't have enough.
> 
> I frankly get sick of playing "dodge the stew-bum" because some stupid liberals decided it was inhumane to institutionalize them and some stupid conservative decided that we really needed to give tax breaks for dancing horses than paying good money to have outpatient programs for these people.
> 
> That's the kind of thing that you ought to be upset about, because given how mentally ill you clearly are, you are probably only a few turns away from screaming at a lamp post because you think the CIA is spying on you with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided if you are just an idiot that believes in "da gubermint" or a paid troll that tries to disrupt debate and conversation......either way? I am right and "dead on" with my assertions and you have nothing but insults. You cast aspersions, I post real questions.......and that is a HUGE difference between me and you.....just one of many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, i've made it pretty simple who I am. I'm a middle class guy trying to get by in this world. I don't think there's a vast conspiracy. I think that I live in a world were people are stupid enough to elect Donald Trump because he's done got him a TV show.
> 
> I have nothing but insults for you because I have nothing but contempt for you. Only a true cocksucking scumbag would look at a parent who just had a child slaughtered by a crazy person who had no business ever having a military grade weapon, and say, "That person must be a crisis actor trying to get me to take my meds!"
> 
> Dude. Take you fucking meds!
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what would help is if you took your fucking meds.  Dude, this in an intervention. What I notice is that most people here ignore you. Even the other right wingers who really hate gun control don't want to be associated with your level of nuttiness.
Click to expand...



"Guy, i've made it pretty simple who I am. I'm a middle class guy trying to get by in this world. I don't think there's a vast conspiracy" 

Aren't we all just "trying to get by"? But what you do not understand is that there is a massive conspiracy by those pulling the strings on this debt based, fiat currency system.It's not a "theory" but a fact of how this system works.

" I think that I live in a world were people are stupid enough to elect Donald Trump because he's done got him a TV show"
 And the sheeple were stupid enough to elect the Barrypuppet, Bill "drop trou" Clinton and two members of the Skull and Bones society that we know as GH and GW Bush.........so why are you even slightly surprised?

"I have nothing but insults for you because I have nothing but contempt for you". 

Swing that cyber purse all you want and to your heart's content because it's not going to stop me from stating "what is" or prevent me from questioning the official narrative and bullshit that we are fed. I have more evidence that calls this whole alleged event into question than you do evidence that it actually did....and that is what pisses you off.

"Only a true cocksucking scumbag would look at a parent who just had a child slaughtered by a crazy person who had no business ever having a military grade weapon, and say, "That person must be a crisis actor trying to get me to take my meds!"

These alleged grieving parents took up a new career by starting a "gun grab" road show. I have seen more grieving of people from losing a pet than these alleged parents showed. I find it odd that the official story that Adam Lanza bypassed other schools in order to do this....and how crisis actors claimed that Nancy Lanza was a teacher there and was well loved which also turned out to be bullshit. Eric Holder ( a commie leftard) meets up with Governor Malloy (another commie leftard) discuss "gun control" three weeks before Sandy Hoax called "Project Longevity".The initiative was about pushing gun control.......then Sandy Hoax happens? Just a coinkydink? BTW, save your queer talk for the Chicago bath-houses you no doubt frequent.

"No, what would help is if you took your fucking meds. Dude, this in an intervention. What I notice is that most people here ignore you. Even the other right wingers who really hate gun control don't want to be associated with your level of nuttiness"


What "meds" are those, Slow Joe? the ones that you take that keeps you dumbed down? No, thanks. I have plenty of people here that are awake that know exactly of what I speak. Why don't you create a thread asking "right-wingers" if they believe that my contentions are baseless? Let's see you "put up" lest I make you STFU.........you have no game, Slow Joe........you are more to be pitied than scolded.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Aren't we all just "trying to get by"? But what you do not understand is that there is a massive conspiracy by those pulling the strings on this debt based, fiat currency system.It's a "theory" but a fact of how this system works.



No, you see, only crazy people believe stuff like that. we have debt because we want stuff (either for ourselves or having the government do them) and we don't want to pay for it.  That's why we have a debt problem. That you think it's the Illuminati Lizard People who are turning Frogs Gay or some such shit just shows you have an unbalanced mind. 








Dale Smith said:


> And the sheeple were stupid enough to elect the Barrypuppet, Bill "drop trou" Clinton and two members of the Skull and Bones society that we know as GH and GW Bush.........so why are you even slightly surprised?



Well, you see, all those guys were QUALIFIED to be president, that's the thing. They had all been senators or governors... and they know how government works and they had popular elections where people voted for them. 

Unlike Trump. 



Dale Smith said:


> I have more evidence that calls this whole alleged event into question than you do evidence that it actually did....and that is what pisses you off.



no, what pisses me off is that you aren't being locked up in a mental institution where you belong. 



Dale Smith said:


> These alleged grieving parents took up a new career by starting a "gun grab" road show.



You mean people who lost their children because a crazy person was able to get his hands on a gun are actually lobbying to keep crazy people from getting guns? 

Do you think that MADD is a conspiracy against the alcohol industry? I bet all those ladies made up their kids, too. Oh, wait, you are such an evil deranged fuckwad that you actually would believe that.



Dale Smith said:


> What "meds" are those, Slow Joe? the ones that you take that keeps you dumbed down? No, thanks. I have plenty of people here that are awake that know exactly of what I speak. Why don't you create a thread asking "right-wingers" if they believe that my contentions are baseless? Let's see you "put up" lest I make you STFU.........you have no game, Slow Joe........you are more to be pitied than scolded.



No, you see, Dale Cocksucker, the other Right Wingers ignore you because YOU MAKE THEM LOOK BAD. You really make them look like awful people. It's kind of hard to argue that more gun laws aren't the answer when you have a deranged cocksucker talking about Child Actors and handicapped signs and Lizard People.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all just "trying to get by"? But what you do not understand is that there is a massive conspiracy by those pulling the strings on this debt based, fiat currency system.It's a "theory" but a fact of how this system works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you see, only crazy people believe stuff like that. we have debt because we want stuff (either for ourselves or having the government do them) and we don't want to pay for it.  That's why we have a debt problem. That you think it's the Illuminati Lizard People who are turning Frogs Gay or some such shit just shows you have an unbalanced mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the sheeple were stupid enough to elect the Barrypuppet, Bill "drop trou" Clinton and two members of the Skull and Bones society that we know as GH and GW Bush.........so why are you even slightly surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you see, all those guys were QUALIFIED to be president, that's the thing. They had all been senators or governors... and they know how government works and they had popular elections where people voted for them.
> 
> Unlike Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more evidence that calls this whole alleged event into question than you do evidence that it actually did....and that is what pisses you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, what pisses me off is that you aren't being locked up in a mental institution where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> These alleged grieving parents took up a new career by starting a "gun grab" road show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people who lost their children because a crazy person was able to get his hands on a gun are actually lobbying to keep crazy people from getting guns?
> 
> Do you think that MADD is a conspiracy against the alcohol industry? I bet all those ladies made up their kids, too. Oh, wait, you are such an evil deranged fuckwad that you actually would believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "meds" are those, Slow Joe? the ones that you take that keeps you dumbed down? No, thanks. I have plenty of people here that are awake that know exactly of what I speak. Why don't you create a thread asking "right-wingers" if they believe that my contentions are baseless? Let's see you "put up" lest I make you STFU.........you have no game, Slow Joe........you are more to be pitied than scolded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you see, Dale Cocksucker, the other Right Wingers ignore you because YOU MAKE THEM LOOK BAD. You really make them look like awful people. It's kind of hard to argue that more gun laws aren't the answer when you have a deranged cocksucker talking about Child Actors and handicapped signs and Lizard People.
Click to expand...


"No, you see, only crazy people believe stuff like that. we have debt because we want stuff (either for ourselves or having the government do them) and we don't want to pay for it. That's why we have a debt problem. That you think it's the Illuminati Lizard People who are turning Frogs Gay or some such shit just shows you have an unbalanced mind."

No, I have read their own white papers (CFR) and their own memoirs like those of Colonel Edward Mandell House, David Rockefeller and their quotes where they plainly stated their goals. Whistle blowers like Antony Sutton, Dr.John Coleman and Major George Jordan.....there are actually too many to list. We have unsustainable debt because we "borrow" from a foreign owned central bank that charges interest in order to print our own mediums of exchange. I have explained many times and have written about the Fed Act of 1913 and the Chapter 11 Bankruptcy of 1933, the Act of 1871 and how your beloved "gubermint" is nothing but a bankrupted corporate entity. Why you feel like you need to make up shit about what I post about shows that you lack the intellect to understand or comprehend.

"You mean people who lost their children because a crazy person was able to get his hands on a gun are actually lobbying to keep crazy people from getting guns? "

Well, for one thing, they lost no one and for the second thing they have started a new career while the donation pages ( some of which were set up for the alleged victims before 12/14/2012) are still taking in money. The Wheeler family is very interesting.....both were involved in acting and Francine Wheeler worked in high levels of the DNC raising money for leftards.  The official narrative is that Nancy Lanza took her introverted son to the shooting range allll the time and that has proven to be a lie. As I have stated, you could drive a brigade of tanks through the official story and they block as many FOIA requests as they can and threaten people that ask questions....now why is that if they have nothing to hide? None of these requests are out of the norm.

"Do you think that MADD is a conspiracy against the alcohol industry? I bet all those ladies made up their kids, too. Oh, wait, you are such an evil deranged fuckwad that you actually would believe that."

People should not get behind the wheel if they cannot operate a vehicle safely because they are inebriated.....duh?

"No, you see, Dale Cocksucker, the other Right Wingers ignore you because YOU MAKE THEM LOOK BAD. You really make them look like awful people. It's kind of hard to argue that more gun laws aren't the answer when you have a deranged cocksucker talking about Child Actors and handicapped signs and Lizard People"

I have plenty of supporters here that knows that our media is nothing but a propagandist arm of this corporate entity we call "gubermint". I have received more kudos than I have posts here. What pisses you off about the smoking gun that Sandy Hook School had not complied with the ADA requiring blue paint and signs 60 inches high to indicate handicapped parking? This was passed in 2009. You are telling me that Sandy Hook school just hadn't got around to doing it for three years? Why did they need to bring in porta-potties? No kid was allegedly killed in a bathroom and it certainly couldn't have been because it was a crime scene because it was determined RIGHT away that it was allegedly Adam Lanza. So many more things that you probably don't know nor do you want to know. I am not sure who those "lizard people" are that you are referring to but it appears to be a lame attempt to insult. I know more than you, "Slow Joe" and it galls you.....but feel free to vent to your heart's content. Maybe it will prevent you from taking out your frustration on people you encounter in real time.

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> No, I have read their own white papers (CFR)



Yes, yes, yes, we know... you've listened to all the voices in your head and whatever.  

Best way to get out of debt. Don't spend more than you have. 



Dale Smith said:


> Well, for one thing, they lost no one and for the second thing they have started a new career while the donation pages



Guy, you can keep repeating this crazy that you heard on Alex Jones Show, but even a judge decided that they needed to get his children out of that house. 

Sandy Hook happened.  sorry, you need to deal with that. 



Dale Smith said:


> I have plenty of supporters here that knows that our media is nothing but a propagandist arm of this corporate entity we call "gubermint".



Really, where are they, buddy?  I'm not seeing a one of them chiming in on this thread.  

Dale, you are an evil cockscuker and you need help. The Lizard People are not under your bed.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have read their own white papers (CFR)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes, we know... you've listened to all the voices in your head and whatever.
> 
> Best way to get out of debt. Don't spend more than you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, they lost no one and for the second thing they have started a new career while the donation pages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, you can keep repeating this crazy that you heard on Alex Jones Show, but even a judge decided that they needed to get his children out of that house.
> 
> Sandy Hook happened.  sorry, you need to deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of supporters here that knows that our media is nothing but a propagandist arm of this corporate entity we call "gubermint".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, where are they, buddy?  I'm not seeing a one of them chiming in on this thread.
> 
> Dale, you are an evil cockscuker and you need help. The Lizard People are not under your bed.
Click to expand...



"Guy, you can keep repeating this crazy that you heard on Alex Jones Show, but even a judge decided that they needed to get his children out of that house"

The things I know? I certainly didn't learn from Alex Jones because as far as I know, he has never had the nads to say one way or the other. I have accrued an incredible amount of information that is indisputable the "selectmen/women are hiding something. I notice that you never address how those porta-potties" showed up and why Newtown cannot produce a receipt or a time stamp for it. Why was there an electric sign claiming that "Everyone Must Sign In" and who paid for that and where is the receipt? Why would people need to "sign in" when bus drivers were allegedly dropping off children at the Fire House or at the house of some weirdo like Gene Rosen? Where is the footage of 4 hundred and twenty something children fleeing the scene and being evacuated? None of the "Trooper video dash cams" show any kind of mass exodus.......oh how many anomalies there are.......they are numerous and continue to grow.......


"Sandy Hook happened.  sorry, you need to deal with that"

A drill happened, a FEMA Capstone drill that was passed off as a real time event but no child was killed and that is something you need to "deal with"......dealing with the fact that you were played for a chump.


"Really, where are they, buddy?  I'm not seeing a one of them chiming in on this thread"

I don't see anyone chiming in on your behalf and you have been on this site a lot longer than I have.  I will make a deal with you. I will start a thread about this topic, present my case and if I don't get at least 15 positive responses in say a few days? I will vacate this forum....but  if I do? Then you have to leave this site. Are you willing to wager your presence here under the ID you are known by? I am.......because I know of what I speak.


"Dale, you are an evil cockscuker and you need help. The Lizard People are not under your bed"

Ahhhh yes, someone that doesn't believe that this corporate entity disguised as a legitimate governmental body always tells you the unvarnished truth regardless of how ugly it may be......because they are (snicker) "straight shooters". You really do live in the Land Of Oz if you believe that load of shit. I also find it hilarious that you use demeaning terms that slam on the queer faction that your team claims to be such a champion of. You are not only lame at "flaming" but you are a hypocrite as well......

So, are you willing to take my challenge on??????? You have no hope of winning this debate in the court of public opinion. I have too much evidence to show that this was indeed a "manufactured event" that took place at a school that hadn't been open since 2008. I have a lot of evidence from Newtown's own paper that I have yet to post that is most damning.  Put up or STFU, "Slow Joe". You see? I know more than you....infinitely more.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> The things I know? I certainly didn't learn from Alex Jones because as far as I know, he has never had the nads to say one way or the other. I have accrued an incredible amount of information that is indisputable the "selectmen/women are hiding something. I notice that you never address how those porta-potties" showed up and why Newtown cannot produce a receipt or a time stamp for it.



This is  your evidence, that they had porta-potties on site?  I think you've been drinking the porta-potty water, bud.  

They're porta potties.  You can get them somewhere in an hour. And yes, you need to when the whole school is a crime scene and you can't use the bathrooms. 



Dale Smith said:


> A drill happened, a FEMA Capstone drill that was passed off as a real time event but no child was killed and that is something you need to "deal with"......dealing with the fact that you were played for a chump.



again, if there is real evidence of this, why hasn't the NRA spent their billions of dollars blowing the lid off it?  

Why hasn't Trump exposed it now that he's in power? Did the Lizard People get to him?  



Dale Smith said:


> You really do live in the Land Of Oz if you believe that load of shit. I also find it hilarious that you use demeaning terms that slam on the queer faction that your team claims to be such a champion of. You are not only lame at "flaming" but you are a hypocrite as well......



No, guy, I live in a real world where Occam's razor applies. 

you either have to believe that

1) A crazy guy got a gun and shot a bunch of kids. 

2) The government, media, bilderbergers, Jesuits, Lizard People, Trilateralists, gun grabbers, mental health lobby and other shadowy figures all got together and intimidated a town of 28,000 people to all keep their mouth shut about a closed school and a drill that got out of hand. All to achieve policy goals that didn't actually happen.  

So...um which one of those theories has less moving parts?  

Occam's razor, Cocksucker Dale. The simplest answer is always the right one.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The things I know? I certainly didn't learn from Alex Jones because as far as I know, he has never had the nads to say one way or the other. I have accrued an incredible amount of information that is indisputable the "selectmen/women are hiding something. I notice that you never address how those porta-potties" showed up and why Newtown cannot produce a receipt or a time stamp for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is  your evidence, that they had porta-potties on site?  I think you've been drinking the porta-potty water, bud.
> They're porta potties.  You can get them somewhere in an hour. And yes, you need to when the whole school is a crime scene and you can't use the bathrooms"
> 
> There was a Fire station was right next door and since the alleged "killer" was announced very soon after "5-0" arrived? Why did they need porta-potties and why can't they produce a receipt and P.O request for them? Did they just magically appear? The cars all facing the same way as if there had been valet parking? The out-dated "Handicapped" parking spaces that were totally out of compliance with the ADA by three years? Gene Rosen's testimony that a bus driver dropped off kids right next to his house and that they were allowed to go into his home? How did they get out since the cops claimed (and this is by their own reports) that they went through the window that was allegedly shot out by Adam "the phantom" Lanza....not one of them thought to unlock the door from the inside to let the other officers in? Yes, most doors in schools are electronically controlled but they also have the fail safe knob lest there be an electrical power outage. So, what you are saying is that a 112 pound, 6 foot teen with Asperger's Syndrome that was allegedly anti-social and a recluse shot his mother in the face three times, took her car and bypassed 5 other schools and shot out the window and went through a small hole while weighed down with enough guns and ammo to start a small civil war and accurately gunned down 26 people in 8 minutes firing off more than 140 plus shots? Really? The 9/11 calls where one of the alleged administrators is calling and whispering but yet you hear no gun fire? Gene Rosen, the alleged "hero" that took in 6 kids...oh wait, it was then changed to 4 kids claimed that he heard what he thought was gunfire (because his house was in close proximity of the school) but yet the school phones picked up NO gun shot fire???? That is simply amazing........I mean really.
> 
> Then we have the photo that was shown all over the world of showing a small group of children being led out and another one showing the same children changing positions in line? Don't you find that a tad odd? I could write my own book on this poorly played out "saga"......
> 
> 
> "again, if there is real evidence of this, why hasn't the NRA spent their billions of dollars blowing the lid off it?"
> 
> The NRA was attacked right away after this hoax and were demonized for their response because the phony press went right to them after this fake event. What they did do was supply Remington with money to fend off the lawsuit that was ended by  Judge Barbara Bellis but they would have been "loaded for bear" because the litigation would have included "discovery" which would have required that all alleged autopsy photos and death certificates be released even in spite a "code" passed just before the Sandy Hoax event that prevented the release of such information even under the FOIA
> 
> 
> "Why hasn't Trump exposed it now that he is in power?"
> 
> Trump has learned the hard way that he is just a "figurehead" of a massive corporate entity and that the "Deep State" calls the shots. JFK took a bullet in the head because he didn't acquiesce.....Jimmy Carter also was threatened with assassination when he wanted to make drastic changes. Reagan was shot in an event by a patsy that was a family friend of GH Bush, former CIA operative that later became the head of the very agency that he worked for and via his "Zapata Oil Company" brought in heroin and cocaine under the protection of the CIA.
> 
> 
> "No, guy I live in a real world where Occam's razor applies"
> 
> Yeah, because to a simple mind, the simplest answer answers all.......
> 
> 
> 
> "you either have to believe that
> 
> 1) A crazy guy got a gun and shot a bunch of kids.
> 
> 2) The government, media, bilderbergers, Jesuits, Lizard People, Trilateralists, gun grabbers, mental health lobby and other shadowy figures all got together and intimidated a town of 28,000 people to all keep their mouth shut about a closed school and a drill that got out of hand. All to achieve policy goals that didn't actually happen."
> 
> Umm, yeah, it did......the Barrypuppet signed 23 executive orders concerning guns after Sandy Hoax. Children are being kicked out of school for even drawing a gun. Kids are being kicked out of school if a shotgun shell is found in their cars. The brainwashing of the children per Eric Holder's speech to a bunch of teachers and that they need to be "brainwashed" as to how they think about guns is easily found on youtube...he gave that speech in 1995 and he met with Governor Malloy of "Corrupticut" on November 27th, 2012 to discuss "Project Longevity", a gun control agenda plan.
> 
> Keep going with the lame insults, Joseph, because it's all that you have....you can't even attempt to refute my claims or even explain the NUMEROUS anomalies (and we are talking about at least a hundred and that is a conservative estimate) about the alleged events of that day....but yet you dare attempt to debate me with nary so much as an explanation for even ONE of the many points that I have brought up? Seriously?
> 
> BTW, where is all YOUR support for lamely attempting to "debunk" my claims? Perhaps they are afraid to step into the fray? Yeah, I believe that is the case.
> 
> I am trying to help you, Joseph...........but I gotta be honest with ya....it's like trying to explain something that would be taxing to a 6 year like how a washing machine works and the mechanics involved....they haven't matured enough to understand and sadly? That is you, "buddy".
> 
> I look forward to your response.......
> 
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> [
> 
> There was a Fire station was right next door and since the alleged "killer" was announced very soon after "5-0" arrived? Why did they need porta-potties and why can't they produce a receipt and P.O request for them? Did they just magically appear? The cars all facing the same way as if there had been valet parking? The out-dated "Handicapped" parking spaces that were totally out of compliance with the ADA by three years?]



buddy, learn how to use the quote feature, okay.  

This is all tired stuff you keep bringing up, but you never answer the question. 

How did they get tens of thousands of people to go along with this conspiracy. Did the Lizard People Threaten to eat their children? 



Dale Smith said:


> [
> Umm, yeah, it did......the Barrypuppet signed 23 executive orders concerning guns after Sandy Hoax. Children are being kicked out of school for even drawing a gun. Kids are being kicked out of school if a shotgun shell is found in their cars. The brainwashing of the children per Eric Holder's speech to a bunch of teachers and that they need to be "brainwashed" as to how they think about guns is easily found on youtube...he gave that speech in 1995 and he met with Governor Malloy of "Corrupticut" on November 27th, 2012 to discuss "Project Longevity", a gun control agenda plan.



Okay, you are conflating "School principals overreacting" to "a conspiracy".  

So here's what happens. A Lanza or a Kleibold or a Cho shoots up a school, and school administrators get hypersensitive because they read somewhere that there were a bunch of warning signs these guys were going to go nuts before they went nuts. So then you get a bunch of stories where they throw someone out of school for bad behavior, that the Right Wing Gun Nut lobby minimizes. 

If little Billy is getting his ass thrown out of school, they probably have a whole file on his obnoxious behavior and the unwillingness of his parents to make him take his Ritalin. 



> .but yet you dare attempt to debate me with nary so much as an explanation for even ONE of the many points that I have brought up? Seriously?



I have an explanation. You are a batshit crazy person who listens to other crazy people (and a few hucksters who prey on you) and you think you are having an original idea.) 

I'm the only person who is still talking to you, most of the board ignores you, even the other right wingers.  

You need help. You need to take your fucking meds.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> There was a Fire station was right next door and since the alleged "killer" was announced very soon after "5-0" arrived? Why did they need porta-potties and why can't they produce a receipt and P.O request for them? Did they just magically appear? The cars all facing the same way as if there had been valet parking? The out-dated "Handicapped" parking spaces that were totally out of compliance with the ADA by three years?]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddy, learn how to use the quote feature, okay.
> 
> This is all tired stuff you keep bringing up, but you never answer the question.
> 
> How did they get tens of thousands of people to go along with this conspiracy. Did the Lizard People Threaten to eat their children?
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Umm, yeah, it did......the Barrypuppet signed 23 executive orders concerning guns after Sandy Hoax. Children are being kicked out of school for even drawing a gun. Kids are being kicked out of school if a shotgun shell is found in their cars. The brainwashing of the children per Eric Holder's speech to a bunch of teachers and that they need to be "brainwashed" as to how they think about guns is easily found on youtube...he gave that speech in 1995 and he met with Governor Malloy of "Corrupticut" on November 27th, 2012 to discuss "Project Longevity", a gun control agenda plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you are conflating "School principals overreacting" to "a conspiracy".
> 
> So here's what happens. A Lanza or a Kleibold or a Cho shoots up a school, and school administrators get hypersensitive because they read somewhere that there were a bunch of warning signs these guys were going to go nuts before they went nuts. So then you get a bunch of stories where they throw someone out of school for bad behavior, that the Right Wing Gun Nut lobby minimizes.
> 
> If little Billy is getting his ass thrown out of school, they probably have a whole file on his obnoxious behavior and the unwillingness of his parents to make him take his Ritalin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .but yet you dare attempt to debate me with nary so much as an explanation for even ONE of the many points that I have brought up? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an explanation. You are a batshit crazy person who listens to other crazy people (and a few hucksters who prey on you) and you think you are having an original idea.)
> 
> I'm the only person who is still talking to you, most of the board ignores you, even the other right wingers.
> 
> You need help. You need to take your fucking meds.
Click to expand...



"buddy, learn how to use the quote feature, okay"

If there are quotation marks around your comments? I have fulfilled the obligatory function of distinction of which poster is which....dig?

"This is all tired stuff you keep bringing up, but you never answer the question"

Dude, no one has ducked, dodged and ran away from more than you have and the only response that you have is "How could tens of thousands of people keep this a secret?" bullshit. The Manhattan Project was kept secret for many decades, things like this fake event are compartmentalized and sometimes taped in advance using participants that will never know that they were even part of an event. Operation Gladio was kept a secret for DECADES so you tell me? Where would a "whistle blower" go to spill the proverbial "beans" when the media is ran by your beloved "gubermint" and those that do reach out to the alternative media is called "fake news". The girl that tried to blow the lid off of the Batman/ Aurora shooting DHS event was committed to a mental hospital when she signed an affidavit claiming that in exchange for charges dropped against her for a pending criminal case and a nice chunk of change that she would "participate" in the Aurora shooting and be a crisis actress. There is no "justice system", it's the "Just-us" elites system that are immune from facing their criminality.


You duck, dodge and run like the coward that you are and I have answered every single question....but you haven't addressed even one of mine....like the non-compliance of the ADA. Gene Rosen's shitty performance, Robbie Parker's lame attempt at playing the "grieving father"....the pathetic shape of the school that you can see for yourself from the helicopter footage of a CNN copter....you run away, regroup and then LAMELY attempt to insult me because that is all you have in your arsenal........it's been sad watching you flail away but also a bit amusing. You never responded to my challenge about taking this argument to the "Bullring" concerning this topic where "Loser leaves cyber-town" if I don't get at least 15 favorable replies by 15 different members..........what are you afraid of? Seems to me that if you had any strength in your convictions and that I was sooooooo "off course" that you would have jumped right on that in a heartbeat.......wassamattter???? Still waiting for one of your nads to drop????


(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> If there are quotation marks around your comments? I have fulfilled the obligatory function of distinction of which poster is which....dig?



No, guy, go back at your post, and see what you did wrong. 



Dale Smith said:


> Dude, no one has ducked, dodged and ran away from more than you have and the only response that you have is "How could tens of thousands of people keep this a secret?" bullshit.



That's actually a fairly important point, guy.  

You can't have tens of thousands of people keep a secret. 


Dale Smith said:


> The Manhattan Project was kept secret for many decades,



No, actually, it wasn't.  and that required an actual effort and people in Congress knew what it was.  



Dale Smith said:


> Operation Gladio was kept a secret for DECADES so you tell me?



Isn't what you claim it is... so there. 



Dale Smith said:


> The girl that tried to blow the lid off of the Batman/ Aurora shooting DHS event was committed to a mental hospital



which is where we need to send you.  The fact is, if she got committed, she probably really was fucking nuts. 



Dale Smith said:


> .but you haven't addressed even one of mine....like the non-compliance of the ADA.



Guy, I could walk through a warehouse right now and find 20 areas where someone wasn't complying with a federal regulation. You've obviously never lived through an OSHA inspection. We had a guy walk into our plant once, and before anyone figured out who he was, he wrote us up on 10 complaints of violating OSHA rules. 

So a sleepy little town didn't get around to painting a parking lot, or maybe they did and a vehicle was parked over it.  

And all your nuttiness falls in this category. You th ink you know something,a nd you really don't.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> You never responded to my challenge about taking this argument to the "Bullring" concerning this topic where "Loser leaves cyber-town" if I don't get at least 15 favorable replies by 15 different members..........what are you afraid of?



Guy, you should be happy I talk to you at all.. I don't think you have any friends.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never responded to my challenge about taking this argument to the "Bullring" concerning this topic where "Loser leaves cyber-town" if I don't get at least 15 favorable replies by 15 different members..........what are you afraid of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you should be happy I talk to you at all.. I don't think you have any friends.
Click to expand...

Yeah, he should have more friends like you've got who buy the lies you make up to support your agenda.  You're a hoot, albeit not a very smart one.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are quotation marks around your comments? I have fulfilled the obligatory function of distinction of which poster is which....dig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, guy, go back at your post, and see what you did wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, no one has ducked, dodged and ran away from more than you have and the only response that you have is "How could tens of thousands of people keep this a secret?" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's actually a fairly important point, guy.
> 
> You can't have tens of thousands of people keep a secret.
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Manhattan Project was kept secret for many decades,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually, it wasn't.  and that required an actual effort and people in Congress knew what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Gladio was kept a secret for DECADES so you tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't what you claim it is... so there.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girl that tried to blow the lid off of the Batman/ Aurora shooting DHS event was committed to a mental hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is where we need to send you.  The fact is, if she got committed, she probably really was fucking nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> .but you haven't addressed even one of mine....like the non-compliance of the ADA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, I could walk through a warehouse right now and find 20 areas where someone wasn't complying with a federal regulation. You've obviously never lived through an OSHA inspection. We had a guy walk into our plant once, and before anyone figured out who he was, he wrote us up on 10 complaints of violating OSHA rules.
> 
> So a sleepy little town didn't get around to painting a parking lot, or maybe they did and a vehicle was parked over it.
> 
> And all your nuttiness falls in this category. You th ink you know something,a nd you really don't.
Click to expand...



"Guy, I could walk through a warehouse right now and find 20 areas where someone wasn't complying with a federal regulation. You've obviously never lived through an OSHA inspection. We had a guy walk into our plant once, and before anyone figured out who he was, he wrote us up on 10 complaints of violating OSHA rules"

Yeah, I think not complying with the mandates of the Americans With Disabilities Act trumps some OSHA rules about pallets being stacked to high with boxes or interlocks that are not functioning correctly on a piece of equipment. This is a very glaring piece of proof that the Sandy Hook school was shut down at the end of the school year of 2008 which explains why they needed the porta-potties for this DHS drill because imagine turning on the water in a massive building that had been shut down for over four years? It could have produced some really shitty consequences (pun intended). There have been NUMEROUS anomalies that you flat out refuse to address and they are very valid. If it was just one or two gaffes? It would be a totally different story but there are literally a hundred plus pieces of evidence that calls the whole sorry event into question.

You believe the official story and I respect your right to believe that....but you don't respect MY right (after seeing mountains of evidence) to believe that it was a "Operation Gladio" psy-op and you bring it up time and time again as a lame attempt to try and discredit anything I post about and every time I more than produce enough credible questions that would make anyone give pause if they have any critical thinking skills. I know a great deal because I have made it my mission to do so.

As far as you responding to what I post? You are not doing me any favors nor do you enhance my posting experience here. The only thing you have done is act as a prop by helping me prove m,y contentions of which you have no answer for.

Any more questions??????


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Yeah, he should have more friends like you've got who buy the lies you make up to support your agenda. You're a hoot, albeit not a very smart one.



Dominican Rent Boy, you need to stop humping my leg... or at least come up with a cogent argument. 

Dale is coming up with more cogent arguments than you are, and he's fucking crazy and hears voices in his head.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Yeah, I think not complying with the mandates of the Americans With Disabilities Act trumps some OSHA rules about pallets being stacked to high with boxes or interlocks that are not functioning correctly on a piece of equipment. This is a very glaring piece of proof that the Sandy Hook school was shut down at the end of the school year of 2008



Or it indicates its' a sleepy little town that didn't paint the bigger sign because none of the parents or children had a disability and complained about it. 



Dale Smith said:


> There have been NUMEROUS anomalies that you flat out refuse to address and they are very valid. If it was just one or two gaffes? It would be a totally different story but there are literally a hundred plus pieces of evidence that calls the whole sorry event into question.



But there aren't... there's just a lot of shit- most of them are shit - that the nutters put out there. 

So what you would have to believe is that THOUSANDS of people were involved in this vast conspiracy to stage this event, and not a one of them said, "Hey, we'd better repaint the parking lot, just in case". 

Because that's a lot easier than believing that one guy with a documented history of crazy got a gun one morning and shot a bunch of people because his mommy wanted to lock him up. 



Dale Smith said:


> You believe the official story and I respect your right to believe that....but you don't respect MY right (after seeing mountains of evidence) to believe that it was a "Operation Gladio" psy-op



Because to believe something so fucking evil and stupid, you have to be a truly evil cocksucker who is severely deficient in many human qualities. I mean, I am not sure what even happened to you that made you so fucked up and I kind of don't care.


----------



## blastoff

JoeB131 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he should have more friends like you've got who buy the lies you make up to support your agenda. You're a hoot, albeit not a very smart one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominican Rent Boy, you need to stop humping my leg... or at least come up with a cogent argument.
> 
> Dale is coming up with more cogent arguments than you are, and he's fucking crazy and hears voices in his head.
Click to expand...

Cogent argument?  Pointing out you're a serial liar for the purpose of, in your pea brain, supporting your agenda, a la your WSAU and WLS doozies regarding Rush's advertisers, isn't cogent enough for JoeyB Dolezal?  

Oh, well.  Just another swing and a miss for you, but you're certainly used to that.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think not complying with the mandates of the Americans With Disabilities Act trumps some OSHA rules about pallets being stacked to high with boxes or interlocks that are not functioning correctly on a piece of equipment. This is a very glaring piece of proof that the Sandy Hook school was shut down at the end of the school year of 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it indicates its' a sleepy little town that didn't paint the bigger sign because none of the parents or children had a disability and complained about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been NUMEROUS anomalies that you flat out refuse to address and they are very valid. If it was just one or two gaffes? It would be a totally different story but there are literally a hundred plus pieces of evidence that calls the whole sorry event into question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there aren't... there's just a lot of shit- most of them are shit - that the nutters put out there.
> 
> So what you would have to believe is that THOUSANDS of people were involved in this vast conspiracy to stage this event, and not a one of them said, "Hey, we'd better repaint the parking lot, just in case".
> 
> Because that's a lot easier than believing that one guy with a documented history of crazy got a gun one morning and shot a bunch of people because his mommy wanted to lock him up.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe the official story and I respect your right to believe that....but you don't respect MY right (after seeing mountains of evidence) to believe that it was a "Operation Gladio" psy-op
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because to believe something so fucking evil and stupid, you have to be a truly evil cocksucker who is severely deficient in many human qualities. I mean, I am not sure what even happened to you that made you so fucked up and I kind of don't care.
Click to expand...



"Or it indicates its' a sleepy little town that didn't paint the bigger sign because none of the parents or children had a disability and complained about it."

Sleepy little towns still have to comply with Federal mandates. This "sleepy little town" that didn't know that Sandy Hook was shut down in 2008 because of mold and asbestos and as we know, people do move a lot and Newtown is only 60 miles from New York City and I found it very odd that some of the parents worked for the DNC and/or had a seat on the CFR? The Wheeler family in particular is pretty hilarious. Did you know that David Wheeler, an actor in the movie "Faithful" and father of alleged victim Ben Wheeler played a second role in the Sandy Hoax saga as the "sloppy sniper"? Wheeler tries to play the role of a member of an FBI swat team member that is busted many times trying to push an ill-fitting helmet down over his face and holding his AK 14 by the MAGAZINE?? He ties to avoid the cameras and he is wearing shades that are more appropriate for a woman. He is walking with the "FBI" but has no patch or badge and he obviously has no clue on how to hold a weapon and why would they even need one since it was decided within mere minutes that this "lone assassin"  Adam Lanza, he of the 112 pounds on a 6 foot frame allegedly killed himself? These fraudsters act like they are about to take on a small army....they better not count on David Wheeler because this fake doesn't even know how to hold a gun. Once this got out and the footage showed David Wheeler trying to disguise himself with an ill-fitting helmet and women's shades? Debunkers claimed that it was  William Aldenberg of the New Haven Division of the FBI but the only thing Wheeler and Akdenberg have in common is that they are both bald. I find it hilarious that they would even try and claim that a trained FBI agent would be carrying an automatic weapon by the magazine...thus the tag "David Wheeler, sloppy sniper".

You refuse to even acknowledge the numerous anomalies because it helps you sleep better at night....but it doesn't change what is and it doesn't change the fact that there are more questions than answers about this alleged event.


"Because that's a lot easier than believing that one guy with a documented history of crazy got a gun one morning and shot a bunch of people because his mommy wanted to lock him up"

Documented by whom?? When did his alleged mother wish to have him "committed"? If he was "crazy", why did she allegedly take this alleged recluse that allegedly suffered from Asperger's  Syndrome to gun ranges??? Oh, wait!!! That's because that never happened!


"Because to believe something so fucking evil and stupid, you have to be a truly evil cocksucker who is severely deficient in many human qualities. I mean, I am not sure what even happened to you that made you so fucked up and I kind of don't care."

Dude, your beloved "gubermint" has killed millions over shit that never happened. It helped facilitate and put in power despots that tortured and killed their own people because they agreed to "play ball" with USA.INC. Pol Pot, Lenin, Mao Tse-Tung, Saddam Hussein, Shah Of Iran, etc, etc were oppressive sacks of shit that the banking oligarchs in this country out in power and that is a fucking fact. The CIA under Operation Gladio perpetrated terrorist attacks in Europe and blamed it on an enemy that didn't exist and you are stupid enough to believe that they haven't done that to the American sheeple? Seriously? They did it at the OKC Murrah building in 1995, they did it at the first bombing of the WTC in 1993 and then again in 2001 when the towers and WTC building 7 came down (that wasn't hit by anything)...false flags, each and every one of them. You can't debate me on this because you don't have anything but emotion to fall back on. Keep rising back off of the cyber canvas with wobbly knees and offer your chin again on a silver platter. You have nothing, Joseph........it's almost too easy.


----------



## JoeB131

blastoff said:


> Cogent argument? Pointing out you're a serial liar for the purpose of, in your pea brain, supporting your agenda, a la your WSAU and WLS doozies regarding Rush's advertisers, isn't cogent enough for JoeyB Dolezal?



Not really... Rush is a has been... Oh, wait, look at this story... 

Rush Limbaugh's Hate Radio Network Home Facing $20 Billion Bankruptcy

It was reported late last week that the president of iHeart Media, Bob Pittman, was forced to make an emergency trip to San Antonio to personally grovel before a judge and beg for a restraining order. The order was all that stood between the network staying open and creditors putting the company into bankruptcy for defaulting on its $20 billion debt. The former Clear Channel network owns 850 radio stations across the nation that includes a substantial network of “_hate radio_” talk shows hosted by right-wing extremists such as Limbaugh, Michael Savage, Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Sleepy little towns still have to comply with Federal mandates.



except most of them don't.  Guy, again, there are a whole bunch of laws on the books that most towns don't comply with.  Just like the IRS doesn't conduct that many audits.  

Seriously, this is what you've got. Porta-potties and signs?  


Dale Smith said:


> Documented by whom?? When did his alleged mother wish to have him "committed"? If he was "crazy", why did she allegedly take this alleged recluse that allegedly suffered from Asperger's Syndrome to gun ranges??? Oh, wait!!! That's because that never happened!



Except that it did. 

School Shooter and Mother Visited Gun Ranges

But that's just the mainstream media, which is run by the Bilderberg Lizard Men who are making Frogs Gay!!! 



Dale Smith said:


> Wheeler tries to play the role of a member of an FBI swat team member that is busted many times trying to push an ill-fitting helmet down over his face and holding his AK 14 by the MAGAZINE??



What is an "AK-14"?  You know, for a gun nut, you don't know a lot about guns, do you? 



Dale Smith said:


> Dude, your beloved "gubermint" has killed millions over shit that never happened. It helped facilitate and put in power despots that tortured and killed their own people because they agreed to "play ball" with USA.INC. Pol Pot, Lenin, Mao Tse-Tung, Saddam Hussein, Shah Of Iran, etc, etc were oppressive sacks of shit that the banking oligarchs in this country out in power and that is a fucking fact.



So the Banking Industry Bilderberger Trilateralists Lizard People were responsible for Mao and Lenin?  Really?  

Guy, the problem is, your nuttiness follows no logic at all.


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> You can't debate me on this because you don't have anything but emotion to fall back on. Keep rising back off of the cyber canvas with wobbly knees and offer your chin again on a silver platter. You have nothing, Joseph........it's almost too easy.



No, guy, I do refute your points, but I can't cure your crazy.  

Have you ever even seen a shrink?  Because you clearly need one.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy little towns still have to comply with Federal mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except most of them don't.  Guy, again, there are a whole bunch of laws on the books that most towns don't comply with.  Just like the IRS doesn't conduct that many audits.
> 
> Seriously, this is what you've got. Porta-potties and signs?
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Documented by whom?? When did his alleged mother wish to have him "committed"? If he was "crazy", why did she allegedly take this alleged recluse that allegedly suffered from Asperger's Syndrome to gun ranges??? Oh, wait!!! That's because that never happened!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that it did.
> 
> School Shooter and Mother Visited Gun Ranges
> 
> But that's just the mainstream media, which is run by the Bilderberg Lizard Men who are making Frogs Gay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheeler tries to play the role of a member of an FBI swat team member that is busted many times trying to push an ill-fitting helmet down over his face and holding his AK 14 by the MAGAZINE??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an "AK-14"?  You know, for a gun nut, you don't know a lot about guns, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, your beloved "gubermint" has killed millions over shit that never happened. It helped facilitate and put in power despots that tortured and killed their own people because they agreed to "play ball" with USA.INC. Pol Pot, Lenin, Mao Tse-Tung, Saddam Hussein, Shah Of Iran, etc, etc were oppressive sacks of shit that the banking oligarchs in this country out in power and that is a fucking fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Banking Industry Bilderberger Trilateralists Lizard People were responsible for Mao and Lenin?  Really?
> 
> Guy, the problem is, your nuttiness follows no logic at all.
Click to expand...



"Guy, again, there are a whole bunch of laws on the books that most towns don't comply with.  Just like the IRS doesn't conduct that many audits."

This is a big one to ignore, "guy" especially since businesses have to comply with it and the St. Rose of Lima school  complied with it because CNN showed us footage of police storming the school that was right down the road from where Sandy Hoax happened. But I find it hilarious that you think that "sleepy little towns" can pick and choose which Federal mandates must be complied with and which ones they can choose to ignore.


And no, there was no evidence, no signatures on any sign in sheets at the Wooster gun range and it was verified by the ATF and the BATF but their comments were that it didn't matter because these (alleged) children were in such close proximity.

ATF says Newtown gunman Adam Lanza not at ranges recently

"What is an "AK-14"?  You know, for a gun nut, you don't know a lot about guns, do you?"

#1: I am not a "gun nut" nor do I have anything that resembles an arsenal of weapons but this is about exposing the lies of your beloved "gubermint" and thus far you haven't shown anything that disputes my contentions.

#2: I noticed that you totally ignored the comment that David Wheeler, an actor that was in the movie "Faithful" in 2001 was playing the role of the "Sloppy Sniper" and holding his AR-14 by the magazine and kept trying to smash that ill-fitting helmet and constantly adjusting it when he saw a camera....pretty comical. Check it out! LOL!  The youtuber that posted this is absolutely hilarious.





"So the Banking Industry Bilderberger Trilateralists Lizard People were responsible for Mao and Lenin?  Really?" 

There couldn't have been a Trotsky/ Lenin takeover of Russia without Wall Street and the bankers. There would have been no communist takeover of China with Mao Tse Tung without the military industrial complex and the bankers sabotaging Chiang Kai-shek. The takeover of China was done purposely using the former U.S.S.R as a proxy. There couldn't have been a Hitler without Wall Street and the bankers. I know that you believe your school text books and you are a good little programmed drone but the fact of the matter is you don't have the slightest clue.

But keeping digging that hole, Joe....grab a bigger shovel even!

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> This is a big one to ignore, "guy" especially since businesses have to comply with it and the St. Rose of Lima school complied with it because CNN showed us footage of police storming the school that was right down the road from where Sandy Hoax happened. But I find it hilarious that you think that "sleepy little towns" can pick and choose which Federal mandates must be complied with and which ones they can choose to ignore.



Again, do you do special exercises to stay this nuts.  



Dale Smith said:


> There couldn't have been a Trotsky/ Lenin takeover of Russia without Wall Street and the bankers.



No, you see, that's really easy to explain. 

When you have dirt poor people and you put them through FOUR YEARS of a totally pointless war where millions of people die for absolutely no good reason, and millions of other people are starving because you've drafted all the guys who normally grow the food to go off and fight the Tsar's cousin, the Kaiser, 

People are going to eventually get pissed off. 

So by your logic, the Bankers, who had loaned the Tsar billions of dollars, were going to put into power not only guys who reneged on all those debts, but were calling for a world wide revolution where the bankers would be taken out and shot.  

Damn, those Lizard People are clever!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big one to ignore, "guy" especially since businesses have to comply with it and the St. Rose of Lima school complied with it because CNN showed us footage of police storming the school that was right down the road from where Sandy Hoax happened. But I find it hilarious that you think that "sleepy little towns" can pick and choose which Federal mandates must be complied with and which ones they can choose to ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, do you do special exercises to stay this nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There couldn't have been a Trotsky/ Lenin takeover of Russia without Wall Street and the bankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you see, that's really easy to explain.
> 
> When you have dirt poor people and you put them through FOUR YEARS of a totally pointless war where millions of people die for absolutely no good reason, and millions of other people are starving because you've drafted all the guys who normally grow the food to go off and fight the Tsar's cousin, the Kaiser,
> 
> People are going to eventually get pissed off.
> 
> So by your logic, the Bankers, who had loaned the Tsar billions of dollars, were going to put into power not only guys who reneged on all those debts, but were calling for a world wide revolution where the bankers would be taken out and shot.
> 
> Damn, those Lizard People are clever!!!!
Click to expand...



LMAO! Your understanding of the real history is as pathetic as your understanding of Operation Gladio type false flag/staged events. So, what is your opinion about David Wheeler's pathetic attempt at playing "Sloppy Sniper"????? Holding a "assault weapon" by the magazine violates every cardinal rule about carrying a gun and especially during an alleged crisis......wouldn't you agree?????


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> LMAO! Your understanding of the real history is as pathetic as your understanding of Operation Gladio type false flag/staged events. So, what is your opinion about David Wheeler's pathetic attempt at playing "Sloppy Sniper"????? Holding a "assault weapon" by the magazine violates every cardinal rule about carrying a gun and especially during an alleged crisis......wouldn't you agree?????



Again, guy, I saw guys hold weapons the wrong way a lot when i was in the service. Just because two guys kind of look similar, not impressive. 

Seriously, Cocksucker Dale, you need to take your meds.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Your understanding of the real history is as pathetic as your understanding of Operation Gladio type false flag/staged events. So, what is your opinion about David Wheeler's pathetic attempt at playing "Sloppy Sniper"????? Holding a "assault weapon" by the magazine violates every cardinal rule about carrying a gun and especially during an alleged crisis......wouldn't you agree?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, guy, I saw guys hold weapons the wrong way a lot when i was in the service. Just because two guys kind of look similar, not impressive.
> 
> Seriously, Cocksucker Dale, you need to take your meds.
Click to expand...


Holding a weapon by the magazine that can easily slip out of his fat fingers just seems like a serious breach of safety protocols especially when surrounded by paid crisis actors and children....but I feel rather confident that "Sloppy Sniper" and his cache of weapons were simply props....... but still? It does give one pause for thought, no?


BTW, you seem to be obsessed with the fantasy that I am a queer that performs fellatio.......which would make me a closet leftard in theory....hate to break it to ya but I would slit the throat of a leftard from ear to ear with a huge smile on my face before I would ever become one or support their commie cause....and that is something you can etch in stone if your tiny, weak hands were strong enough to do so for posterity's sake. Get off your meds, dude...they are clouding your ability to see reality and all you are doing is putting money into the hands of big pharma.....just some friendly advice......


(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Holding a weapon by the magazine that can easily slip out of his fat fingers just seems like a serious breach of safety protocols especially when surrounded by paid crisis actors and children....but I feel rather confident that "Sloppy Sniper" and his cache of weapons were simply props....... but still? It does give one pause for thought, no?



No, not really, since we don't know it was the same guy, we don't know what circumstances the picture was taken under, or it was real.  The thing is, when they talk about Fake News, this is what they are talking about. 

And dumb Cocksuckers like you suck that shit up. 



Dale Smith said:


> BTW, you seem to be obsessed with the fantasy that I am a queer that performs fellatio..



Oh, I think you are totaly queer for Alex Jones.   I hear he's available now, this could be your chance, cocksucker Dale. You can tell him your violent snuff fantasies about gays... or liberals... or whatever.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holding a weapon by the magazine that can easily slip out of his fat fingers just seems like a serious breach of safety protocols especially when surrounded by paid crisis actors and children....but I feel rather confident that "Sloppy Sniper" and his cache of weapons were simply props....... but still? It does give one pause for thought, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really, since we don't know it was the same guy, we don't know what circumstances the picture was taken under, or it was real.  The thing is, when they talk about Fake News, this is what they are talking about.
> 
> And dumb Cocksuckers like you suck that shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you seem to be obsessed with the fantasy that I am a queer that performs fellatio..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I think you are totaly queer for Alex Jones.   I hear he's available now, this could be your chance, cocksucker Dale. You can tell him your violent snuff fantasies about gays... or liberals... or whatever.
Click to expand...



"No, not really, since we don't know it was the same guy, we don't know what circumstances the picture was taken under, or it was real.  The thing is, when they talk about Fake News, this is what they are talking about"

Yeah, really because you can see that he is constantly trying to smash the ill-fitting helmet down over his eyes so he can avoid face time on the cameras. Did you know that David Wheeler is an actor and was in the movie "Faithful" and Francine was an actress and also worked with high level DNC fund raising officials. They are not exactly the small town, un-pretentious couple that they would have you to believe. 

"Oh, I think you are totaly queer for Alex Jones.   I hear he's available now, this could be your chance, cocksucker Dale. You can tell him your violent snuff fantasies about gays... or liberals... or whatever"

LMAO!!!!! That's hilarious! Nope, I don't "putt from that side of the green" and Alex Jones? I discern anything I get from his website just like I do any other source for information. Unlike you, I have no faith in the lamestream media.....they are "fake news" so I give them the backhanded wave of the hand.

BTW, even though you have gotten your ass totally handed to you on this thread? I admire your tenacity....what you lack in substance, you make up for with quantity. So, what other holes in the story of Sandy Hoax do you want to lamely attempt to address? How about how the time stamp of the official report of the evacuation and the fact that a trooper's car in front of the school at the time 400 plus kids are allegedly being evacuated shows nothing? My favorite Trooper video via the FOIA is the one where you see one of them laying out a lunch buffet of cold cuts, Gatorade, chips, bread and other snacks....no kids, no chaotic scene......just a trooper setting up a picnic. How about Gene Rosen? The old creepy guy that said he took six children into his home that were dropped off by a bus driver instead of taking them to the Firehouse that was right next door and why would they need to get in a bus and travel a few hundred feet anyway? Let's discuss this, "Slow Joe".......


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Yeah, really because you can see that he is constantly trying to smash the ill-fitting helmet down over his eyes so he can avoid face time on the cameras. Did you know that David Wheeler



No, he probably wasn't... but you keep telling us he was.  



Dale Smith said:


> LMAO!!!!! That's hilarious! Nope, I don't "putt from that side of the green" and Alex Jones? I discern anything I get from his website just like I do any other source for information. Unlike you, I have no faith in the lamestream media.....they are "fake news" so I give them the backhanded wave of the hand.



Guy, quit pretending your brand of crazy has any orignality... it doesn't. You repeat whatever crazy you hear on the internet and pretend it's original thought.


----------



## Unkotare

This thread has been trolled to death.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really because you can see that he is constantly trying to smash the ill-fitting helmet down over his eyes so he can avoid face time on the cameras. Did you know that David Wheeler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he probably wasn't... but you keep telling us he was.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!! That's hilarious! Nope, I don't "putt from that side of the green" and Alex Jones? I discern anything I get from his website just like I do any other source for information. Unlike you, I have no faith in the lamestream media.....they are "fake news" so I give them the backhanded wave of the hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, quit pretending your brand of crazy has any orignality... it doesn't. You repeat whatever crazy you hear on the internet and pretend it's original thought.
Click to expand...



It's more like thousands of hours of reading and researching and trying to find redacted information. Why would they need to redact so much information? Why would police dash cams have certain parts of this event redacted and blanked out? You seriously lack critical thinking skills.


----------

